#ubuntustudio 2010-12-13
<arno__> hello, anyone here who has experience with alesis multimix and wineasio ?
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<arno__> oki
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-14
<crysaz> hi
<crysaz> any comments on m-audio pre-amps?
<holstein> morning :)
<holstein> crysaz: i have one gernal observation
<holstein> when your in the studio
<holstein> paying $100+/per hour
<holstein> they are *not* using m-audio preamps
<crysaz> wonder why :)
<holstein> does that mean those preamps arent worth what you pay?
<crysaz> i'm going to record live gigs, so i'm not going to be in studio
<holstein> crysaz: doesnt matter if your on the surface of the moon
<holstein> IF you hire a guy
<holstein> from a studio
<holstein> to come a record a gig
<holstein> and your paying him $100+/per hour
<holstein> he wont have anything maudio n the rack ;)
<crysaz> hmmm.
<crysaz> so do you have suggestions for a usb interface?
<holstein> maybe the zoom H4
<holstein> because the pres are nice
<crysaz> i'm going to be the guy doing stuff for free for local bands, so highest quality isn't required
<holstein> built in mics are OK
<holstein> stand alone recording mode
<crysaz> that's on option, but there is no output options
<holstein> you can use it as an interface
<holstein> try over in #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> personally
<holstein> i think if your just going to buy some cheap USB thing
<holstein> just use the internal card
<holstein> with some stereo mic
<crysaz> maybe you are right. i should try internal card first
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-15
<holstein> dougpol1: hello
<holstein> from the list right?
<holstein> with the VIA chip?
<holstein> :/
<holstein> hey dougpol1 :)
<holstein> you see me typing?
<holstein> just type something in at the bottom there and hit enter
<holstein> i dont think anyone here will mind if you learn as you go :)
<dougpol1> Ok I was trying click on what i typed
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> welcome
<holstein> SO you got no sound at all now?
<dougpol1> ThANK YOU
<dougpol1> nO i ALSO HAVE NO SOUND IN XP
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats telling then
<holstein> no sound on either device in XP?
<holstein> you have that internal VIA chip
<dougpol1> i GTUESS IT IS A RARDWARE PROBLEM
<holstein> and an old soundblaster right?
<dougpol1>  yES IT MIGHT BE TOO OLD
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> dougpol1: i would pull the soundblaster card out
<holstein> and try the test in XP again
<holstein> with just it
<dougpol1> It worked some and then sputtered to a stop
<holstein> and then you can isolate just the one device
<holstein> dougpol1: thats not good :/
<dougpol1> Roger that I'll try it
<holstein> dougpol1: you have USB on there?
<dougpol1> yes
<dougpol1> The card is not usb
<holstein> you might want to consider a USB device anyways
<holstein> let me link a cheapy one
<dougpol1> Would that be better?
<dougpol1> I though they might be elcheapo
<holstein> http://tinyurl.com/289fz7x
<holstein> dougpol1: it would be better in some ways
<holstein> this would be a cheap way to get decent sound going
<holstein> and 'kick the tires' on some of the software
<dougpol1> Ok I take the url and see if it can get one
<holstein> AND if your sound cards are both trashed
<holstein> you might as well
<dougpol1> Ok I'
<dougpol1>  go off of her and give it a try
<holstein> OK
<dougpol1> Thanks
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> new rakarrack toys ;)
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z11oCxjUjmo
<Guest62988> does anyone know how to get the new rakarrack ? I've no idea tbh lol cuz I just realised I'm running v0.3.0
<holstein> you'll need to build it from git
<holstein> i did it once
<holstein> not too bad
<Guest62988> would you be able to help me? lol cuz I've no clue what that means xD
<holstein> transmorgramofix is talking it up over in #opensourcemusicians right now :)
<holstein> Guest62988: prolly
<holstein> go to...
<holstein> http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net/dl.html
<holstein> read about the GIT version there
<holstein> maybe go ahead and DL it
<holstein> check out the REAM.ME and hit me up
<Guest62988> ok 1 sec :)
<Guest62988> wow there's alot in this readme
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> he's good
<holstein> thourouh
<Guest62988> http://pastebin.com/DtzRDzXg
<holstein> right
<holstein> i usually start the build
<holstein> and it'll complain about what it needs
<holstein> you can try though
<holstein> like for the first one
<holstein> i would run...
<holstein> sudo apt-cach search libfltk1.1
<holstein> OR search in synaptic
<holstein> the problem is
<holstein> some of the ubuntu names are different
<holstein> BUT its do-able
<Guest62988> apt-cach command not found
<holstein> cache
<holstein> sorry
<Guest62988> ah rite lol
<holstein> if you use tab
<holstein> to auto-complete :)
<holstein> type sudo apt-ca
<holstein> and his tab
<holstein> then type se
<holstein> and hit tab
<Guest62988> it came up with the libfltk1.1-dbg and the -dev
<Guest62988> do i download them?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get install them
<holstein> probably just the -dev one
<holstein> but again, it'll complain and tell you
<Guest62988> downloaded them both
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, just go on down the list then
<holstein> you'll need build-essentials too
<holstein> you'll need build-essential **
<holstein> build-essential - Informational list of build-essential packages
<Guest62988> the dependences list?
<Guest62988> libfltk1.1
<Guest62988> libxpm
<Guest62988> libjack100.0
<Guest62988> libasound2
<Guest62988> libsamplerate0
<Guest62988> libxft2
<Guest62988> I have all of them now
<holstein> Guest62988: thats a good chunk of it
<Guest62988> If you want to compile you will also need the development packages:
<Guest62988> libxpm-dev
<Guest62988> libfltk1.1-dev
<Guest62988> libjack-dev
<Guest62988> libsndfile1-dev
<Guest62988> libsamplerate0-dev
<Guest62988> libasound2-dev
<Guest62988> libxft-dev
<Guest62988> do we need all of them?
<Guest62988> nvm I have them all anyway lol
<holstein> Guest62988: you can just try the build
<holstein> it'll tell you what it needs
<Guest62988> how do I do that
<holstein> it says...
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> here http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net/dl.html
<holstein> ./autogen.sh
<holstein> ./configure
<holstein> make
<holstein> sudo make install
<holstein> just navigate to those
<holstein> and run them :)
<holstein> in theory*
<Guest62988> I honestly have no idea what I'm doin
<holstein> well
<Guest62988> ean@jim-version2:~$ git clone git://rakarrack.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/rakarrack/rakarrack
<Guest62988> fatal: destination path 'rakarrack' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<Guest62988> dean@jim-version2:~$ ./autogen.sh
<Guest62988> bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<holstein> you downloaded something
<holstein> and autogen.sh will be in there
<holstein> so you /cd to it
<holstein> cd /wherever/autogen.sh
<holstein> hmmm thats not right really
<Guest62988> how do I know where it is? xD
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i see
<holstein> you have rakkarack installed already
<holstein> do this..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install git-core
<Guest62988> yup i have it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> hang on, i dont, and i dont want to tell you something incorrect
<Guest62988> ok
<holstein> OK
<holstein> just run
<holstein> git clone git://rakarrack.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/rakarrack/rakarrack
<Guest62988> i did that awhile ago its the thing on the website isn't it?
<Guest62988> fatal: destination path 'rakarrack' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> cd ~/Downloads
<holstein> then
<holstein> git clone git://rakarrack.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/rakarrack/rakarrack
<Guest62988> its counting objects
<holstein> yup
<holstein> SO thats where it will be then
<holstein>  /home/you/Downloads/rackarrack
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> in your Downloads dir
<holstein> you'll have to navigate to those files
<holstein> and run them
<Guest62988> honestly have no idea what that means
<holstein> your learning :)
<holstein> when its done
<holstein> run
<holstein> ls
<holstein> and you'll see everything in your Downloads dir
<holstein> run
<holstein> cd rakarrack/
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> run ls again
<holstein> and you'll see autogen.sh
<Guest62988> yes
<holstein> thats what you need to run
<holstein>  /home/you/Downloads/rakarrack/autogen.sh
<Guest62988> dean@jim-version2:~/Downloads/rakarrack$ ./autogen.sh
<Guest62988> Generating build scripts, this might take a while.
<Guest62988>  aclocal./autogen.sh: 36: aclocal: not found
<Guest62988>  autoheader./autogen.sh: 37: autoheader: not found
<Guest62988>  autoconf./autogen.sh: 38: autoconf: not found
<holstein> and im pretty sure thats OK
<holstein> you'd have to ask someone more envolved
<holstein> BUT i would just try and go on
<holstein> and see what errors you get
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> theres a rakarrack irc channel
<holstein> those guys are quite helpful
<holstein> Guest62988: keep plugging away at it :)
<holstein> i gotta run
<holstein> rakarrack was the first thing i got to sucessfully build
<Guest62988> lol kk, thanks for the help bye :)
<holstein> made me feel like a hacker :)
<elder_> recém "convertido" para o Ubuntu, contente, porém com dificuldade para instalar programas tar.gz, mesmo depois de ter lido o fórum específico para instalaçao.
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-16
<rlameiro> morning everyone
<holstein> hey ronj_
<ronj_> hola
<holstein> i was told that the issue you linked was 'on the radar'
<holstein> and affecting more than just JACK
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i mean :/
<ronj_> holstein: well that´s great, lots of discussion on jack´s ML
<holstein> i bet
<ronj_> holstein: what else apart from JACK is this affecting?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> im setting up a couple test installs finally
<ronj_> yay!
<ronj_> got separate hardware?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i have a laptop im working on
<holstein> with lucid ndd 64bit maverick and natty
<holstein> working on maverick today
<ronj_> that´s great
<holstein> we'll see ;)
<ronj_> tests without separate hw just isn´t doable
<holstein> yeah, only so much you can test in VM
<holstein> no firewire
<holstein> and i dont want to mess with my studio box
<ronj_> same here :)
<ronj_> tell us about your findings on natty´s lowlatency
<ronj_> hm also if you haven´t seen, ardour3 alpha1 is coming
<ronj_> eeeeexciting times
<ronj_> there is a huge post on ardour.org detailing each new feature
<ronj_> amazing work
<holstein> i checked ardour 3 out from falks PPA
<holstein> its been a while though
<ronj_> holstein: see http://ardour.org/a3_features
<holstein> looks great
<holstein> im stoked about 3 :)
<holstein> i dont do much MIDI myself
<holstein> but i think this is great
<sae_> Hello :) - my HD camera produces .m2ts files. Trying to work with it in an editing application is not so easy. From your experience, what format is better and how would I convert to it. Thank you very much in advance.
<holstein> sae_: what device?
<holstein> can it save other formats?
<sae_> holstein: Hello Mike, it is a Canon HR10 and that is the only format it has
<holstein> is that video?
<sae_> yes
<holstein> not .m2s ?
<holstein> right?
<sae_> nope - .m2ts
<sae_> I've read somewhere that other models produce .mts
<BenLoftis_> any ubuntustudio  devs around ??
<holstein> hey BenLoftis_
<holstein> try #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> not sure is ScottL is in or not
<BenLoftis_> holstein,   OK, thanks!
<holstein> if*
<holstein> maybe something like http://www.m2tsconverter.com/ in wine sae_
<sae_> holstein: thank you, I'll have a look at it
<holstein> sae_: maybe try the mailing list too
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-17
<ailo> n
<BenLoftis> ScottL,   around?
<ScottL> hi BenLoftis :)
<BenLoftis> ScottL,     we're just discussing our "supported platforms" list here.
<BenLoftis> ScottL,    i think we want to list Ubuntu 10.4,  UStudio 10.10,  Fedora-something, and AVLinux
<BenLoftis> We will have to link to some clear directions on how to install JACK on Ubuntu and Fedora, and tell people "if you don't already have Ubuntu or Fedora installed, then it is best to use one of the audio-centric distros",
<ScottL> BenLoftis, that all sounds outstanding and we can certainly accommodate linking to clear directions
<ScottL> BenLoftis, i would like to make sure you are aware that i do not have the authority to use the ubuntu studio name/brand to make money, however i am contacting those who do
<ScottL> BenLoftis, i hope to have an answer within a week
<ScottL> BenLoftis, well, i said that not as clearly as i could have
<ScottL> BenLoftis, i desire to use the ubuntu studio name/brand to make money in order to fund additional development and artwork
<ScottL> BenLoftis, i will need to acquire permission to do so and i am contacting those whom i believe have that authority
<BenLoftis> ScottL,    Ok,  I see
<BenLoftis> I suppose it's analogous to putting a Google ad on your site.  you'd be using Ubuntu's IP to get advertizing dollars
<virtu> now I am home
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-18
<virtu> and now with behringer
<virtu> finally
<virtu> hi
<virtu> trying to install windows 7 in another note here... 10 x 0 to notebook =/
<holstein> virtu: congrats on the gear
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-19
<virtu> i am back
<virtu> have to learn how to use FL Studio =)
<azm> Hi, how do you solve using jack2 with firefox please?
<azm> I just tried this http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2507
<azm> but it does not work this time
<azm> I would have to remove whole jack2
<azm> and I dont want to use pa
<holstein> hey azm :)
<azm> oh hi holstein
 * holstein reading http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2507
<holstein> i know the pulse to JACK bridge is handy
<holstein> i think that is reffered to as 'the easy way'
<holstein> azm: is it some content you could just use VLC for?
<azm> holstein, its youtube and such. Seems like the lib does not work with 64bit FF so I will have to use bridge
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-18
<reducks> anyone here
<holstein> reducks: o/
<reducks> 11.04 install issue
<reducks> fails at installing software packages
<reducks> even with 0 checked
<reducks> md5 sum is correct
<holstein> reducks: do 11.10 or 10.04
<holstein> no reason to install 11.04
<holstein> not sure what issue you are having
<reducks> 11.10 is xfce
<reducks> doent not want
<holstein> 10.04 is not
<holstein> you can always install normal ubuntu and add metapackages
<reducks> 10.04 is giving me usb install issues
<holstein> or just install whatever you want
<holstein> JACK, ardour... etc..
<reducks> well i want 11.04 like i had previously
<reducks> :P
<holstein> you can install whatever DE you want in 11.10
<holstein> gnome3
<holstein> mate... whatever
<reducks> ^_^
<holstein> reducks: theres a log during the install, you can create a webserver on the machine that is failing
<holstein> and you will see whatever is causing 11.04 to fail
<holstein> however, that will lead you to filing a bug
<holstein> and no one will care
<holstein> which is why i suggest moving on
<holstein> even consider installing 12.04 from a daily
<holstein> or alpha
<reducks> 12.04?
<holstein> reducks: the upcoming release?
<holstein> the next one?
<holstein> 12.04
<reducks> yeah is it worth it/.
<reducks> ?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/current/
<holstein> reducks: i dont know
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> and i dont plan on running anything but the next LTS (12.04) on my studio machine
<holstein> but, there is *no* reason to run 11.04
<reducks> yeah not sure i fancy running an alpha
<holstein> you *can* get it running im sure
<reducks> i want it to look like it used to before i upgraded to 11.10
<holstein> the easy way would be, download normal ubuntu 11.04 and convert it, or add whatever packages you want/need
<holstein> reducks: thats over
<holstein> gnome2 is dead
<holstein> ubuntu is doing what it always has
<holstein> provide you with the latest version of gnome
<reducks> mkay
<holstein> which is gnome3
<holstein> gnome3 and unity look a lot alike
<reducks> i know
<reducks> ive got mint on this machine
<holstein> if you want gnome2, there is a project called mate
<holstein> that is available in mint12
<reducks> ^^
<reducks> im running it atm
<holstein> ALSO, all the ubuntustudio stuff is availalbe in mint12
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> mint is based on ubuntu, and uses the same repos, with custom pinned repos of their own
<holstein> from mine... apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> for example
<holstein> or just search ubuntustudio in whatever package manager you use
<holstein> i personally didnt find mate acceptable
<reducks> im not sure i like gnome3 or unity though
<reducks> its not as efficient for me to use
<holstein> yup, im not using them either
<reducks> what are you using?
<holstein> openbox right now
<holstein> for a few weeks
<holstein> i find XFCE an acceptable gnome2 replacement though
<holstein> more so than mate
<reducks> yeah it just looks like a four year old drew it into the OS though
<reducks> i suppose function over design
<holstein> lol
<holstein> thats what gnome2 looks like ;)
<reducks> i guess it's just what im used to
<holstein> you can theme it up anyways..
<reducks> i only made the switch to linux at gnome 2
<reducks> who 'likes' change afterall
<holstein> to depends
<holstein> we'll all like ardour3
<holstein> and the newer firefoxes are faster
<holstein> just sux that it all happened at once
<holstein> unity and gnome3
<holstein> but, its all open
<holstein> you can run gnome2 if you want to deal with it
<reducks> are they going to be releasing a ll kernel ?
<holstein> reducks: they?
<holstein> you mean are we?
<holstein> depends
<reducks> ^
<holstein> we are still working on it
<holstein> i would like to have it in 12.04
<reducks> are you a developer ?
<holstein> and then let it go
<reducks> o_X
<holstein> reducks: im a contributor and community member
<reducks> ah cool
<reducks> well
<reducks> i guess i'm going to have to bite the bullet and go for 11.10 and change it up a bit
<reducks> thanks alot for your help anyhow
<holstein> sure
<holstein> or just install into mint
<reducks> its very much appreciated
<holstein> or change stock 11.04
<holstein> or try 12.04
<holstein> or build your own
<reducks> i only use mint at home
<reducks> :)
<holstein> its all open... there are always options
<reducks> just out of interest what are the changes in 12.04?
<holstein> kernel
<holstein> proper themes
<holstein> updated packages of course
<holstein> hopefully a proper xfce implementation
<reducks> decisions decisions
<reducks> i think im going to have to put a bouncer in here
<holstein> bouncer?.. where?
<reducks> irc bouncer
<reducks> :)
<reducks> its been much quicker than looking at forums
<holstein> sometimes... if you are patient
<holstein> i miss a lot of questions here
<holstein> i try and follow up with everyone who is still connected
<holstein> anyways.. i gotta get to work
<holstein> brunch concert :)
<reducks> ciao
<reducks> :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-10
<Guest11964> does anybody know where is the 'task manager' ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-11
<freeflowcauvery> Hello. I have an Mbox audio interface. Would I be able to use it with Ubuntu Studio? Thank you in advace
<millerthegorilla> hey everybody.  A couple of questions - one o/s and one music related.  Should the process/command kill in /bin directory have 0755 permissions?  Doesn't this allow anyone to kill any process - even ufw or other security necessary?
<zequence> millerthegorilla: That's really not specific to Ubuntu Studio, but I'm sure the logic is that since users use kill, they need the privilege to run it
<zequence> Haven't done a lot of multiuser stufff. Like trying to kill another users processes
<zequence> Don't think you can do that
<zequence> Without root privilege anyway
<zequence> What was the second question?
<millerthegorilla> The other question is about monobristol and midi -sort of general chat.  I'm putting together an album as a singer songwriter and I want to pad out the songs a little bit.  I've got harmonica, tin whistle and didjeridoo on there, but I'd really like to put drums and maybe some keyboards in the back.  I've got this old casio keyboard as a midi controller and I've been trying to use monobristol for synths but I'm having some problems getting i
<millerthegorilla> t to work with jack.  Some of the synths work fine but some of them don't seem to have any volume and I can't find a description of how to set mono bristol up.  Also I want to use hydrogen and am thinking about using the keyboard to program a drum beat.  I have no knowledge of electronic music at all and want to know if theres a good resource for learning hydrogen so that I can put down a good drum track
<millerthegorilla> srry about the length
<zequence> On this page you can find some manuals and other resources https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Resources
<zequence> I'd just start using hydrogen to learn how to use it
<zequence> millerthegorilla: What are you using for recording the music?
<millerthegorilla> I've not settled on anything especially, but I have sometimes used ardour but I find less hassle with audacity.  I have run into stability problems and have been thinking about recompiling the o/s for my platform and the using apt/build to install stuff like jack/alsa/guitarix etc and the other realtime apps.  The alternative which I've just started to do is install gentoo with the pro-audio overlay so that everything is compiled specificall
<millerthegorilla> y to my platform, but its a steep learning curve and the manuals are unforgiving
<zequence> millerthegorilla: Yeah, I really don't think you'll have much benefit in recompiling everything. Usually, there's a bug here and there, and those have more to do with the version of the software you use
<zequence> ardour is a real multitrack recording tool, while Audacity is really more of an audio editor, and is not suitable for much else then live recordings
<zequence> I'd use ardour, or qtractor
<zequence> qtractor has midi support, so you can use it to control software instruments, such as the mono bristol
<millerthegorilla> is qtractor like rosegarden?
<zequence> Not really
<zequence> I mean, they are both DAW's
<zequence> Digital Audio Workstation
<zequence> As is Ardour
<zequence> But not Audacity
<zequence> rosegarden, like qtractor handles midi too
<mlpug> but rosegarden is pure midi while qtractor handles audio+midi (applies atleast to versions I have been using)
<zequence> hmm, I think rosegarden does audio too?
<mlpug> ardour I used didnot handle midi at all but I guess that current ardour handles both and thus with this respect is just like qtractor
<zequence> Ardour3 has midi support.
<zequence> But, I wouldn't compare it to qtractor, as ardour in many ways is a much more professional tool
<zequence> qtractor is simpler, and that's enough for most people
<mlpug> yes. I used 2.x and then I moved to qtractor and havent used ardour since then
<millerthegorilla> I've just looked at ardour and there is a 'control surface'  -  I'm guessing that you can use midi to control the mixer and start stop but it doesn't look like rosegarden in that it can't control midi triggering.  Can you recommend any good midi soundfile sites
<millerthegorilla> Or anywhere to get hydrogen or drum samples
<zequence> There's the salamander samples
<zequence> http://rytmenpinne.posterous.com/
<zequence> But, I think you need linux-sampler for those
<zequence> millerthegorilla: And easy way to get linyx-sampler, and a few other things, would be to add the kxstudio ppa's
<zequence> I'm guessing you're on Ubuntu Studio, since you're on here
<meo> hi
<meo> anyone in here  tell me how to setup audio in skype?
<holstein> meo: we can try and help you troubleshoot.. but here are the issues
<holstein> skype is not something we make or are allowed to support
<holstein> your issue is not ubuntustudio related..
<holstein> this being said.. what is the issue meo ?
<holstein> what operating system are you using?
<meo> 12.10
<meo> sorry, i'm really new UbuntuStudioherein
<meo> (this is another problem i have: sometimes it copy/paste without my control)
<MaynardWaters> check your ctrl key , meo
<meo> it works well.. it's not stuck...
<meo> anyway
<holstein> meo: could be the mouse.. if its a trackpad
<holstein> meo: its likely just in your control.. just something you are not aware of that is happening
<meo> yes
<holstein> meo: if you are new, just give it a while.. think of how long you spent learning to use the last operating system you were comfortable in
<holstein> meo: ubuntustudio 12.10 32bit?
<holstein> meo: do you have sound otherwise?
<meo> 64bit
<meo> yes
<meo> y have sound
<holstein> meo: do you have skype installed?
<meo> the problem is only in skype
<meo> yes
<holstein> this is for later.. about the middle mouse button paste http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335587
<holstein> meo: there is no problem with skype
<holstein> meo: you have not learned to configure it.. and we can address that
<holstein> meo: right now, lets assume *nothing* and go from there
<holstein> meo: what doesnt work with skype? the mic?.. is it just the mic? its making sound, correct?
<meo> ok
<meo> no
<meo> no sound, no mic... nothing
<holstein> meo: where did you get skype? do you have the latest version?
<holstein> meo: can you use the mic with other applications?
<meo> mmmm... i haven't tried
<holstein> meo: the way i see it is this
<holstein> meo: you have a new operating system.. and untested audio harware
<holstein> meo: i would test that the audio makes sound and the mic works.. then you'll know that when you get skype working, if you have no sound of mic, the issue is with skype
<holstein> meo: would you like to try running a simple sound recorder?
<meo> in the audio setup page of skype, i've seen that there are a lot of audio devices from which to choose
<holstein> meo: sure.. but you dont know that the mic is working yet
<meo> ok
<holstein> meo: if you'd like to fool about with your current version of skype without me knowing where it came from, you can wait for one of the other volunteers, or try #ubuntu
<holstein> what would i do?.. install gnome-sound-recorder and test my mic.. install pavucontrol for advanced pulse audio routing.. remove skype, and check that i have the latest verison and reinstall and go back to skype knowing that my mic is capable of working with it
<holstein> meo: i use skype
<meo> ok
<meo> thank you holstein
<zequence> meo: Skype is available from the Ubuntu Partner repo
<zequence> So, no need to download it separately
<zequence> To my knowledge, it works just fine with audio devices
<zequence> If you didn't enable the partner repo, you need to do it first
<holstein> i usually grab the one form the site, but the one in the repos is worth trying too
<holstein> from*
<zequence> You can either enable repos using the Software Sources gui tool, which might not be the same on all releases
<zequence> Or just uncomment the lines for it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<meo> ok
<zequence> Just remember to update afterwards: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> Before installing skype, make sure the current one is uninstalled
<holstein> yup.. or grab it from the site.. http://beta.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<zequence> Then just: sudo apt-get install skype
<holstein> if i were having issues, i would try both.. but you are having a configuration issue
<zequence> Default config should work fine to hear audio
<zequence> To send audio (with mic), you might need to set things up with pulseaudio and/or skype
<holstein> usually does for me.. but sometimes if i have multiple devices, it gets complex
<zequence> Not if you're using pulseaudio
<zequence> I actually haven't tried skype for a while
<zequence> So, maybe there is a problem I don't know about
<holstein> zequence: i use it daily
<meo> holstein, when you installed it you had to setup audio?
<holstein> meo: depends.. on my current daily use netbook, it was a bit more challenging since i use bluetooth sometimes
<holstein> meo: out of the box, it usually works fine with the internal card though
<holstein> meo: meo i use pavucontrol to see what pulse is doing in the background (when necessary)
<meo> ok
<zequence> I just installed it. All the default audio options in skype were for Pulseaudio
<zequence> So, at this point, all I need to do is set up pulseaudio
<meo> i will try to install pavucontrol and i will check the mic
<zequence> meo: pavucontrol is the pulseaudio mixer
<zequence> It's preinstalled on Ubuntu Studio
<meo> ah, ok
<zequence> Just go to the volume applet, and select, "settings" or "mixer", or whatever it's called
<zequence> meo: If you have audio from browsers, that means your audio out is working fine
<meo> i still can't find it
<zequence> meo: Do you have a volume applet?
<zequence> Click it. You should see a volume slider and one or more other items.
<zequence> One of them is the button to open the PA mixer
<zequence> meo: At the top bar. A volume control. Click it, and you see a menu
<meo> yes, i've seen it
<meo> ok
<zequence> you can also type "pavucontrol" in a terminal, to launch it
<meo> i'm going to check the mic and try to set up the audio
<meo> yes, i have found it
<meo> lunchtime for me now... i
<meo> i have to go
<meo> thank you very much holstein and zequence
<holstein> meo: anytime
<meo> bye
<sophie__> Bonjour,
<sophie__> je cherche un conseil pour la création d'un menu dvd
<sophie__> je viens de télécharger dvdstyler
<holstein> !fr | sophie__
<ubottu> sophie__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sophie__> mais je vois qu'il est restreint dans les formats pour l'importation de fichiers  vidéo
<sophie__> ok, sorry
<sophie__> bye
<zequence> sophie__: Some problem with formats?
<sophie__> yes
<sophie__> it just accepts mpeg2
<sophie__> and we have .avi
<sophie__> and we want to know if the menu creator accepts animated gif
<zequence> hmm, I don't know much about dvdstyler, sorry. As for formats, perhaps you just need to install some. Not sure if that would help
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> I was just now about to import a .avi with divx
<zequence> Sorry, I was able to import it to dvdstyler
<zequence> .mp4 worked as well
<zequence> sophie__: Perhaps you need to use something else to create a video clip of the animated gif first, then import it to dvdstyler
<sophie__> yes, you're right
<sophie__> i'll try
<Thepenguin9> Can anyone help me? I'm installing studio on the computer i am using now, and the installer log says E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-12
<len-dt> Thats a first, 32 bit ISO is bigger than 64 bit. (welcome LMMS)
<KazBaYaDuM> Hola, alguien habla español? / Excuse me, anyone speak spanish?
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: Don't think so, but if you have a question, I'm sure we can give it a shot
<zequence> in English, I mean :)
<KazBaYaDuM> I want to update my ubuntustudio, but I don't know where are the repositories.
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: Just a regular update, or upgrade to a newer release?
<KazBaYaDuM> Sorry, an upgrade.
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: I recommend a fresh install. You can find the images here https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<zequence> But, if you do want to upgrade from your existing install, the command is: sudo do-release-upgrade
<KazBaYaDuM> but I haven't ubuntustudio's repositories. There are only ubuntu's repositories. Are the same?
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: Yeah
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: It's the same. All official Ubuntu flavors have their packages in the Ubuntu repo
<KazBaYaDuM> OH. I didn't know that was possible.
<KazBaYaDuM> Thank you very much. And sorry for my bad english.
<zequence> KazBaYaDuM: Your English is fine :). Sorry I don't speak Spanish. Only Finnish, Swedish, English, and a bit of German
<KazBaYaDuM> Thank you.
<xrs> Enabled pre-release updates to fix an issue with udisks and now im noticing Ubuntu Studio what it is; is now broken
<xrs> everything works fine except the studio stuff
<zequence> xrs: What studio stuff?
<xrs> guess i just needed a reboot. only thing i seem to still be having a problem with is meterbridge
<holstein> xrs: feel free and elaborate. you can try #opensourcemusicians if its slow in here
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-13
<ubuntu-studio> anyone around?
<len-dt> ubuntu-studio, sort of
<ubuntu-studio> Im having trouble with ubiquity crashing before install finishing
<len-dt> Which version?
<ubuntu-studio> 12.10
<len-dt> 32 bit or 64?
<ubuntu-studio> if i cant get what i currently have to work im without an os
<ubuntu-studio> 323
<ubuntu-studio> 32**
<len-dt> What kind of machine are you installing on?
<ubuntu-studio> its an older one
<ubuntu-studio> but it can run ubuntu 12.10 itself fine
<len-dt> That shouldn't matter too much. This is an older one (8 or 10 years)
<ubuntu-studio> yeah
<ubuntu-studio> 1gb ram, 40gb hard drive
<ubuntu-studio> amd athlon 2400+
<ubuntu-studio> ati Radeo 7500
<ubuntu-studio> im stuck
<len-dt> About what I installed here... but I have 2.5 G ram. I have heard problems with the ATI cards though... but not during install. If it works live it should install.
<ubuntu-studio> yeah it does
<ubuntu-studio> lets try with updates turned on, maybe by some miracle it'll work
<len-dt> Have you had a look at /var/log/syslog? The last few lines should tell you how far it got.
<len-dt> It should work fine with them turned off.
<len-dt> I should have asked how far it got as far as menus go.
<len-dt> Did it get to the slide show?
<ubuntu-studio> it was at the last menu with the slideshow
<len-dt> Did it crash or hang?
<ubuntu-studio> crashed
<len-dt> Are you still in the live session where you ran the install from?
<ubuntu-studio> yes, ive tired in just install mode, and live
<ubuntu-studio> multiple times
<ubuntu-studio> rebooting each time
<ubuntu-studio> im at the slideshow again
<ubuntu-studio> it just crashed
<ubuntu-studio> where do i look now
<len-dt> when it crashes, open a terminal and do a tail /var/log/syslog
<len-dt> That should give the last 10 lines.
<ubuntu-studio> alright
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$ ubiquity
<ubuntu-studio> Illegal instruction
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$
<ubuntu-studio> i got that from terminal when i did it from there
<len-dt> Have you checked the md5sum of the iso?
<ubuntu-studio> yeah it was fine
<len-dt> I'm confused...
<ubuntu-studio> I ran it from the desktop icon crashed
<ubuntu-studio> so i ran it from terminal
<ubuntu-studio> crashed
<ubuntu-studio> so i went as root and ran it
<ubuntu-studio> crashed
<len-dt> This is not the best time of day as most of the people are sleeping :)
<len-dt>  Just the few on the west coast are still up.
<ubuntu-studio> can i paste the tail
<len-dt> I wouldn't mind looking at more of your syslog file though. if it can go on pastebin
<len-dt> I don't remember how...
<ubuntu-studio> here goes
<len-dt> drop it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu-studio> http://pastebin.com/u8V3AkUB
<ubuntu-studio> ohhh...
<ubuntu-studio> well uhm its there
<len-dt> Ok that will do
<ubuntu-studio> ok so while your looking at that, do you mind if i run and have a cig, cause im stressed
<len-dt> No problem. Thats not very far in... I'm looking go ahead.
<ubuntu-studio> thnaks
<ubuntu-studio> im back
<ubuntu-studio> from what i see it looks python based
<ubuntu-studio> find anything len-dt
<len-dt> I'm still looking. It looks like you had a 40G ntfs drive and took about 9G of that for Studio?
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<ubuntu-studio> im trying one thing i jsut saw
<ubuntu-studio> cause i had this issue once before long ago
<ubuntu-studio> and removing
<ubuntu-studio> ubiquity-slideshow-* fixed it
<ubuntu-studio> so ill remove it and try again
<ubuntu-studio> cant hurt can it lol
<len-dt> From what I can see, it doesn't even start installing. It seems to have trouble accessing a disk.
<ubuntu-studio> how would it though its seemed to format them fine lol
<ubuntu-studio> brb though going to restart the live system
<ubuntu-studio> to get rid of the changes ive made
<ubuntu-studio> ill return in like 10 mins
<len-dt> I don't see a formating step in the logs.
<len-dt> I see a resize
<ubuntu-studio> len-dt, trying now without ubuntu-slideshow-ubuntustudio
<len-dt> Ok.
<ubuntu-studio> its def running longer this time
<len-dt> When you get to the install part where you do disk stuff maybe select "something else"
<ubuntu-studio> if this doesnt work ill try that
<len-dt> OK
<ubuntu-studio> but this is def doing more than last time did
<ubuntu-studio> yeah im pretty sure its working this time
<ubuntu-studio> here was my fix
<ubuntu-studio> in case you want to document it
<ubuntu-studio> in terminal type "sudo apt-get purge ubiquity-slideshow-*"
<ubuntu-studio> yeah its def installing fine now
<ubuntu-studio> that was the issue
<ubuntu-studio> thank you very much len-dt
<len-dt> Thank you for the tip
 * len-dt is headed the shower
<lomandv> HI all
<zequence> lomandv: hi
<lomandv> zequence, 你有没有搞过音频方面的软件啊
<zequence> lomandv: :). Sorry, I can only read the latin alphabet
<zequence> English, Swedish or Finnish is fine ro me
<lomandv> Sorry to bother, I can only say to the Chinese, and Chinese friends here.
<zequence> lomandv: smartboyhw is Chinese, but he's not logged in right now
<lomandv> Thank you
<zequence> lomandv: He usually logs in during evening, Chinese time
<lomandv> Oh, he should quickly online.
<lomandv> zequence, Why do you use ubuntu studio, you use it to process audio or video?I use it to handle audio and video, so I hope you can get all the guidance.
<lomandv> #lomandv
<lomandv> smartboyhw, 你好，等你好久了
<smartboyhw> lomandv, hello
<smartboyhw> Strange that someone would talk to me in Chinese in this channel:P
<lomandv> 想请教一下你用ubuntu studio来处理音频和视频吗
<smartboyhw> lomandv, second option
<lomandv> second option是什么意思呢
<smartboyhw> lomandv, video
<lomandv> 呵 ，跟我一样，我主要也是用来制作视频的，所以想请教一下，在ubuntu下有哪些比较专业些一剪辑软件吗，你常用的是什么软件呢
<smartboyhw> lomandv, I use OpenShot Video Editor myself
<lomandv> smartboyhw, 我是刚开始用ubuntu studio这个系统的，有很多地方还需要向你请教
<smartboyhw> lomandv, don't worry:D
<lomandv> 我在网上找到了openshot,
<lomandv> smartboyhw, 你有没有用过blender这个软件呢
<smartboyhw> lomandv, not much:P
<lomandv> blender是一个3D建模软件，但它也有视频剪辑功能，但不完善，比不上专业的剪辑软件方便，但在linux下却找不到理想的剪辑软件。
<lomandv> 还是要跟你学习openshot了
<Inoki> Anybody having problems installing Unity?
<holstein> Inoki: the desktop?
<holstein> Inoki:  i just install the main meta-package
<holstein> or i just install ubuntu and add what packages i might want from the ubuntustudio stuff
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it. might want to take out a lot of ubuntustudio stuff though
<Inoki> holstein: I used sudo apt-get install Unity* but it said the following dependencies are not met:
<Inoki>  libcunit1-ncurses : Koliduje s: libcunit1 ale inštalovať sa bude 2.1-0.dfsg-10
<Inoki>  libcunit1-ncurses-dev : Koliduje s: libcunit1-dev ale inštalovať sa bude 2.1-0.dfsg-10
<holstein> i would do
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> i would expect a lot of ubuntustudio to be removed
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-14
<Baker_> Hey, I had a question about installing Ubuntu Studio. Do I have to partition my drive to run Windows 7 alongside Ubuntu, or can I have them both installed onto my C: drive without performing a partition?
<Baker_> Sorry for the noob question. It's been a long time since I've installed an OS.
<xnox> Baker_: for best performance - partition. note that you can access your windows7 files from ubuntu.
<xnox> Baker_: the installer will offer you to resize - install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<Baker_> Ah, I tried that with the wubi installer that came with the iso, but it wouldn't let me access my C drive with the simple partition tool. It made me use the advanced partition tool and I know nothing of how to use it.
<studio-user703> exit
<Woogie> Hallo!
<zequence> Woogie: Hi
<Woogie> Does anyone knows how to set a default usb interface in jackd?
<Woogie> I can see it, it's right there, ALSA uses it to play music through audacius, I could record one Ardour after a few tweaks on the setup page, but could not replicate the behavior.
<Woogie> Plus, I could neither play it back nor monitor it while recording.
<Woogie> It's a Behringher Guitar Link interface.
<zequence> Woogie: When you use audacious, you are using Pulseaudiom, which in turn uses alsa drivers
<zequence> The "default" audio device in Pulseaudio is not the same as the "default" audio device in jack
<zequence> In jack, "default" is actually whatever is hw:0
<zequence> And that can be different at each boot
<zequence> To see your devices, do this in a terminal: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Woogie> Yeah that happened, I set up a default but when rebooted I had a USB mouse plugged in and they exchange places I guess
<zequence> Woogie: Here's an example of what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1439667/
<zequence> The device I use with jack is "2", M-audio
<zequence> The name withing the brackets [M66 ], can be used to start jackd
<zequence> There are two ways
<zequence> Either: jackd -d alsa -d hw:2
<zequence> Or: jackd -d alsa -d hw:M66
<Woogie> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Woogie>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Woogie>                       HDA Intel at 0x98900000 irq 48
<Woogie>  1 [CODEC          ]: USB-Audio - USB Audio CODEC
<Woogie>                       Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1, full speed
<zequence> You can do this in qjackctl as well
<zequence> Ah, so your device is hw:1, or hw:CODEC
<zequence> In Qjackctl -> Setup -> Interface
<zequence> Write: hw:CODEC
<Woogie> That's how it's set
<zequence> This way it will always start your usb device, no matter which order it is in
<zequence> Woogie: Are you having starting jackd, or just starting it with your usb device?
<zequence> having problems, is what I wanted to ask
<Woogie> I have made it record, using jack, and hw:CODEC as my default
<Woogie> but I won't get sound when playing it back
<Woogie> can't monitor it euther
<Woogie> either*
<zequence> If you are able to start it, it works
<zequence> If you get input, then audio works
<zequence> The rest is just connecting, and levelling
<Woogie> I just got it to work on audacity
<Woogie> lemme try with ardour
<zequence> Audacity, with alsa? (which is alsa->pulseaudio)
<Woogie> jackd
<zequence> Then it works, no problem
<Woogie> I didn't really changed anything but it works
<Woogie> thanks for your time zequence
<Woogie> now i have to figure out ardour ways
<Woogie> i.e. monitoring input
<zequence> Woogie: An easy way to monitor is just to connect your input to an output in Qjackctl -> Connect
<Woogie> nice!
<Woogie> thanks!
<Woogie> it's like magic
<Woogie> gotta tweak it tho, got some nasty lag
<zequence> period/buffer. Set it at least as low as 128
<zequence> Sorry, Frames/period
<zequence> But, make sure to disable dbus in Setup -> Misc
<zequence> It will disable the pulseaudio bridge, which cause xruns at lower latencies
<zequence> Also, it might be impossible to get xrun free performance at 128 or lower, depending on your HW
<Woogie> done and done
<Woogie> now we're talking; i have made 100x progress in this chat that i've ever had done fiddling through out the interwebz, thanks again zequence
<zequence> Woogie: np. Have fun
<Woogie> oh yeah, i'm having so much fun already
<Woogie> got wired like 5 different apps
<Woogie> what exactly are xrun and why does ardour create a location marker when it happens?
<zequence> Woogie: That's an audio dropout
<Woogie> do that's why audio skips?
<zequence> When the software was not able to send all of the audio data in time
<zequence> The lower latency, the bigger the risk
<Woogie> got it
<Woogie> just out of curiosity, what's your usual software setup?
<zequence> Woogie: Ubuntu Studio ships with linux-lowlatency, which is a version of the linux kernel to enable lower latency
<zequence> It might be preferable to get a realtime kernel instead, but there are not many packaged out there
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio used to include one, but not since 9.10
<zequence> Not all versions of the kernel get a realtime patch, which you need for patching the vanilla kernel
<zequence> So, it's not very easy to distribute a realtime kernel with Ubuntu
<zequence> Well, we could ship with an older kernel too
<zequence> Maybe in the future
<Woogie> so the rt check box in jackd is not really real time?
<zequence> Woogie: It is
<zequence> You can use jack in realtime on any kernel
<zequence> You just get dropouts easier on a normal kernel
<zequence> And less with -lowlatency
<zequence> Probably, even less with -realtime
<zequence> If you can find a good build of -realtime, that is
<zequence> Or, -rt (-rt usually means it is built from the same source as the distro uses for its kernel)
<zequence> Different distros have slightly different kernel sources
<zequence> They add their own patches on top
<Woogie> i do notice that when monitoring thru jack I get fewer xruns then monitoring on ardour
<zequence> If you don't have any fx between the source, and the monitor output, the difference should be so tiny, it can't be measured
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-15
<studio-user261> Hello!
<studio-user261> My installation of Ubuntu Studio 12.10 seems to be stuck on this step: Dec 15 00:43:29 ubuntu-studio ubiquity: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-lowlatency
<studio-user261> anyone have any ideas? it's been about 3 hours..
<studio-user261> and this is the second time it's done this
<holstein> studio-user261: sure... install from a minimal CD and add the packages... try 12.04.. check the md5 sum. try 32bit
<holstein> test the hardware
<studio-user261> boo 32 bit :( hehe. I did have vanialla Ubuntu 12.04 working fine. Could I perhaps install Ubuntu Studio 12.04 and upgrade it to 12.10? i've never done an upgrade over an existing installation before so I'm not sure how it works
<holstein> studio-user261: i would just use 12.04
<studio-user261> really? is 12.10 not worth the upgrade, I take it?
<holstein> no... especially if its not working for you
<studio-user261> haha fair point
<holstein> i still have 10.04 installed here on my studio machine
<holstein> i very recently installed 12.04 on there beside it
<holstein> i will not run any of the development releases there
<holstein> i do test them for the team
<holstein> what would i do? 12.04.. what do i suggest you do? 12.04
<studio-user261> cool! well i'll try that. i'm going to have to leave chat since I'm on the system that's trying to install right now. I'll come back in and tell you if it worked or not. Thanks for the advice!
<studio-user261> i'll change my nick to Robut when I come back.. that's much easier to remember than random numbers :)
<robut_> installing 12.04 now.. fingers crossed! :)
<holstein> well, you know it used to work so it should again
<robut> well vanilla did. i never installed studio before. im installing Ubuntu Studio 12.04 this time instead of vanilla :)
<robut> well hopefully i am lol
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu.. though it is using xfce instead of unity
<holstein> you can always just installl ubuntu and add what you want from our packages
<robut> yeah. i thought about doing that, but i never had much luck with Jack specifically, so i figured since it came with studio it might work better out of the box
<robut> well, installation just completed! so i guess it worked! Thanks for the advice, holstein !
<holstein> things are different since JACK is in the main repos, and we dont have/need a different kernel as ba as we used to
<robut> well hopefully i'll have better luck with it this time. I really love the idea of a complete open source workflow, but if it doesnt work reliably i'll have to use winblows *shudder*
<robut> well thanks again for the advice! i gotta take off. have a good one!
<Chamunks> alsamixer has completely stopped recognizing my onboard audio.
<Chamunks> I dont know how to get it back.
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<prpl> hi, I would like to add "open as administrator" to the nautilus context menu, but need help, thanks
<Woogie> Hola!
<Woogie> So I'm telling Ardour to sync to jack clock (I'm not sure wether time master bar should be on or off), but how do i set tempo on jackq? Thanks
<Woogie> has anyone used ninjam?
<len-1304> No, but it does sound interesting.
<len-1304> It would lend itself to a particular kind of music.
<len-1304> Playing around one chord or related chords
<len-1304> Woogie, it looks pretty simple to use. It seems it would require at least one machine with an IP that is visible direct for the server.
<len-1304> While a static IP would be handy, static would work ok too with a bit more work.
<len-1304> Sorry the second "static" should be dynamic...
<len-1304> However there some public servers around... but I don't know how busy they are.
<len-1304> Listening to some of the examples, it is obvious that it is easy to make some truly bad sounding stuff. Some of that would be that there are less than talented people trying it. Some is that it takes time to get to know a stranger's playing.
<len-1304> I'm listening to one now though that is reasonable though.
<MaynardWaters> anyone have thoughts on my troubles mounting a smb read only share?
<MaynardWaters> sudo mount -t smbfs smb://set/everything-viewonly /media/everything
<MaynardWaters> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount smb://set/everything-viewonly
<MaynardWaters> and does not mount
<Woogie> len-1304: Yeah, it seems quite fun, I'm giving a shot at compiling the source, these are dark waters to me
<len-1304> Woogie, the server or the client?
<Woogie> client
<len-1304> Makes sense. Do you have friends you are planning to play with or just join the online community of whoever is there.
<Woogie> the latter
<len-1304> That is probably a good way to start.
<len-1304> It seems that as the same set of people play together things get better. I think an open chat channel or even a low BW video channel could be useful.
<Woogie> i can't "make" the source package
<Woogie> http://pastebin.com/Fz5Ph3ry
<len-1304> It looks like you need to have the vorbis dev packages installed.
<len-1304> That should include the vorbis *.h files.
<len-1304> probably libvorbis-dev is the package you are looking for.
<len-1304> After you get that one you find others in the same way that you need.
<Woogie> installing...
<len-1304> The web page say it needs ALSA, ncurses, libogg, libvorbis installed. I would assume that means the -dev packages would be needed too.
<len-1304> (welcome to compiling)
<Woogie> *ahem* http://pastebin.com/EYmjJCxp
<len-1304> asound.h will be found in alsa something...
<len-1304> libasound2-dev?
<Woogie> maybe libasound2-dev?
<Woogie> sorry, I did not see your previous line
<len-1304> Have you installed that package?
<Woogie> just done it
<Woogie> did it
<len-1304> Ok.
<Woogie> lemme make
<Woogie> yet another dependency not met
<Woogie> is there a way to check what's missing all at once
<len-1304> I thought ./configure did that.
<len-1304> Normal build is to do:
<len-1304> ./configure
<len-1304> make
<len-1304> sudo make install
<len-1304> There is normally an INSTALL text file in the root directory of the archive that gives the steps to use.
<len-1304> Anyway the ./configure step should list missing things.
<Woogie> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Woogie> there's no install text file
<len-1304> I would have to download and look.
<len-1304> However, my wife has come home and I will be spending some time with her.
<Woogie> that's ok mate
<len-1304> There doesn't seem to be many people around right now, zequence is probably better at doing compiles.
<Woogie> I did not paid attention to the website, it list it's dependencies
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-16
<pbcsound> lol...had to change my nick like a bunch of times because of nickserv
<pbcsound> anyways...I got a bluetooth question...
<pbcsound> I have a USB bluetooth adapter...and I need to use it...I see in software center there's already a bluetooth program installed...how do I use it?
<studio-user347> Hi
<studio-user347> someone speaks spanish here?
<studio-user980> hello?
<studio-user980> I guess no one is still awake, haha
<Boogie> has anyone successfully compiled and installed ninjam app?
<len-1304> Boogie, just downloaded the source.
<len-1304> there is a file in the curses called COMPILING
<len-1304> Of note is the last line under Linux "and hope things work."
<len-1304> :)
<len-1304> It says I need libogg, libvorbis, libasound so I will install the -dev versions
<len-1304> Hmm I only have libasound2, hope that is ok.
<len-1304> Oh ya I have to install the build environment
<len-1304> sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<len-1304> Hmm, it doesn't say in the COMPILING file but it seems libncurses5-dev is also needed.
<len-1304> Ive added ncurses-term just in case.
<len-1304> Boogie, OK, it says it has compiled.
<len-1304> there is a file in ~/software/ninjam/cursesclient (~/software/ is where I opened the tarball) called cninjam
<len-1304> Well it runs... I don't have a server to connect to so I can't try it out... There are some values that need to be set.
<len-1304> It wants to know the server,user,password... then you need to set up the stream with the device you are using for input and it's options (hopefully the same as the session on the server)
<len-1304> Anyway, if you just run the binary with no options it gives a usage message.... the only help you will find, and then goes into "interactive mode" and starts asking questions.
<len-1304> Boogie, to recap... On a ubuntu system (whatever flavour) install the build environment:
<len-1304> sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<len-1304> Install the -dev packages for libogg, libvorbis, libasound and libncurses.
<len-1304> go to the ninjam/cursesclient directory and type make.
<len-1304> to install copy the cninjam file to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin as root (with sudo) or copy to ~/.local/bin/ (I think) Or just run it from where you compiled it as I did.
<len-1304> TTYL
<Boogie> Thanks a lot len-1304, I was AFK, the only package I have yet to install is libncurses, which I didn't install because there are several versions of it, so I was unsure which one should it be
<Boogie> make: Nothing to be done for 'default'.
<Boogie> default being cninjam I guess, according to the makefile
<Boogie> wait, I guess it was installed
<len-1304> Boogie, this is alpha software. All the normal warning go with that.
<Boogie> i got it to run can get it to connect
<Boogie> can't
<len-1304> does it tell you why?
<Boogie> error setting periods
<len-1304> I would think that means your alsa device needs to already be set to the same sample rate/bit depth as the server expects.
<Boogie> yes, but I really want to use jack
<Boogie> not alsa
<len-1304> ninjam is alsa. I would not use jack with it.
<len-1304> If you do, you need a jack-alsa bridge running
<Boogie> ok, let's use alsa to test
<len-1304> If you are using jack at low latency so you can use a softsynth or soft effects. That may also pose a problem.
<Boogie> did you run it thru terminal, or does it open a gui for you?
<len-1304> As soon as you see the word curses you know there is no GUI. Terminal only.
<Boogie> thanks
<Boogie> i give up, I didn't really wanted to jam anyway
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-09
<rhizo> hi folks
<holstein> rhizo: o/
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-10
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> do you know about any (relatively easy) way to push a live video feed from android-mobile to a server to record it there?
<holstein> __raven_: any android camera software..
<holstein> __raven_: there are many that make a webcam from the android phone.. you stream that to whatever you want, and record it there
<holstein> grab it with vlc
<fibz_> there is vlc for android
<holstein> does it stream the webcam? if so, vlc on android to vlc on pc ftw
<__raven_> holstein: vlc on android is trash. which app would you prefer to stream video to an icecast2 for example?
<fibz_> might ask in a room like #android
<holstein> i agree. this is more of a question of what app you want to run on android
<holstein> if vlc works, i would use it
<holstein> __raven_: http://droidtools.sourceforge.net/content/icecast-client-android
<holstein> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sa.broadcastmyself&hl=en
<__raven_> holstein: das eine ist ein receiver und das andere ist nur für audio
<cfhowlett> !de|__raven_,
<ubottu> __raven_,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<__raven_> oh sry i said the one thing is a receiver and the other is only for audio streaming
<holstein> __raven_: ok.. those are streaming clients for icecast for android i linked
<holstein> i think these days, webRTC should be considered.. since its so easy and works between browsers
<studio-user521> salve
<studio-user521> speak italian?
<studio-user521> ubuntu studio is multilanguage?
<puffinho> sorry....it's avaible That chat in ita !??!?
<puffinho> :)
<cub> puffinho, what?
<puffinho> sorry, my problem it's that with UbStudio... my Asus K550cc eats ALL battery....in a few couple hours !!!
<puffinho> ...and support say me that faults of Double Gpu
<cub> ouch, does it work better if you boot into the normal kernel?
<puffinho> ...i red something....but ...I Can't !
<puffinho> ...with other O.s. ...you mean !??!
<cub> no you can boot Ubuntu studio with the low-latency kernel (default) but the standard kernel is available
<puffinho> ...it has preInstalled Win8 ... and it works..4..5...hours !!!
<cub> low-latency can draw a bit more battery performance I was told
<cub> when you boot your pc you should get a list of choices
<puffinho> yes.... i have 7 choices !!!
<cub> hehe
<puffinho> :(
<cub> yeah that's a bit messy. I have as well on my pc with dual boot.
<puffinho> (---sorry my english ...it'"old" !!!!)    hhaheh
<puffinho> (...be patient Pleas  XD  )
<puffinho> ...damn.. ...and it's possible to "clean" ....and left ONLY  1.UbStu  2. Win8  3. Recovery (of PreInstalled Win )  ???
<cub> I'm rebooting my laptop to check what it's called. which version of Ubuntu Studio do you run?
<puffinho> ...last
<puffinho> 13.10
<puffinho> ...but ...apart this problem (secondary for me..)..i think that i understood  in Win8 ..this double Gpu works Good Together ...because WHEN ...only When NEEDS ..start the Nvidia!!
<puffinho> ---HOW make this procedure in UbStudio .... ( and it's Possible =!=?!??  )
<cub> that I can't help you with, maybe someone else can.
<puffinho> ((((( ahhahahhaha.... NANNES....solo ora ho letto sull'altra chat... hhhh ... ma quanto Sei Scemo =!?!?  )))))
<nannes> scherzavo :)
<cub> However when booting my 13.10 I get the grub menu with "UbuntuStudio GNU/Linux (lowlatency)" and the next row is "UbuntuStudio GNU/LInux"
<puffinho> ....ok ok CUB !!... Thanks so ! ...i know it's boring
<cub> If you boot into the other one (not the lowlatency) and see if there's any difference in performance and battery time
<cub> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cub> I'm off work and have to shut down. I hope you get it fixed puffinho :)
<puffinho> Yep... THANKS Cub
<puffinho> nannes...get in Ita please...wanna ask u something
<nannes> I'm already there
<naught101> are OpenAV's projects (Sorcer, Fabla, etc.) supposed to be in ubuntustudio in saucy? I tried installing them, but it says they're virtual packages.
<holstein> naught101: you'll ask in #ksstudio if you are using kxstudio
<holstein> !info fabla
<ubottu> Package fabla does not exist in saucy
<naught101> holstein: ok, thanks
<holstein> naught101: you can search by package name with !info.. or apt-cache search.. or possibly using synaptic would be "best"
<naught101> holstein: I know, it just seems odd that they're there as virtual packages. thought something might be up with my system...
<holstein> naught101: could be something to do with how falk has them packages
<holstein> naught101: you'll need to see what sources are supplying the packages, and ask the maintainer
<naught101> ok
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-11
<naught101> what's the current best option for a realtime kernel in saucy?
<administrator_> hi
<wolfzrat> hello
<holstein> naught101: the "best" might be the inculded kernel.. the lowlatency one
<holstein> there currently is no supported option for RT kernel in most distros.. and there likely isnt much need for one
<holstein> naught101: i would try the KXstudio ppa's
<naught101> holstein: thanks, I realised that after a while. Searching apt for rt and realtime came up with nothing...
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<naught101> holstein: already using them :)
<holstein> naught101: those are the "best"
<naught101> righto
<Guest88809> hello, i'm having difficulty installing libxml++ on a fresh install of ubuntu studio 12.04
<puffinho> hi !
<puffinho> want let to know all ....that's my problem of battery ...on AsusX550cc ...with Ubstudio !!... IT' SOLVE !!!!! !!!
<puffinho> ...it's important to install " BumbleBEE" ...for Nvidia(in my case) ....and It solve the problem of Double work Gpu ...
<puffinho> ..now...my notebook..Work 4.30 hours...or 5 more !!!
<puffinho> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<jocke_> I'm running ubuntustudio on a macbook but the tilde and curlybraces and at does not work anymore. It used to be alt+^ for tilde and alt+2 for. anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<nzm> Hey guys, new user here.  I'm wondering- if I install Ubuntu Studio 13 on a windows machine, will it give me the option to dual boot with windows?  So far I
<nzm> 'm not seeing that
<nzm> When I installed Ubuntu 12 on a win machine it gave me the option to "install alongside windows" or something like that
<dequebra_> ola pessoal!
<dequebra_> minha primeira vez aqui! to querendo tirar umas dúvidas sobre o ubuntu studio! será possivel com vocês?
<GridCube> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<GridCube> dequebra_, ^ this channel is mainly english
<dequebra_> ok. im looking for help! dont have nobody in chanel ubuntu-br
<dequebra_> I want to record audio from microphone to perform broadcast! what is the best program?
<GridCube> dequebra_, i know of idjc and mixxx, both are pretty good
<GridCube> idjc looks the simpliest to me, but thats because i dont like to mess around with jack, mixxx looks more complex but it doesnt use jack so I, personally, prefer it.
<dequebra_> and you know where to find guides for use?  i m in ubuntu studio there a lot of programs and i have to start!
<holstein> dequebra_: i would just use something simple like google hangouts
<holstein> dequebra_: there will be much documenation for it and ubuntu
<dequebra_> where?
<holstein> dequebra_: you really shouldnt need any
<holstein> dequebra_: it runs on the google account you would have and talks you through it as you go
<holstein> otherwise, i would need to know more about your needs to suggest something
<dequebra_> i want only record a audio in file using any program on ubuntu studio! its simple but dificult!rs
<holstein> dequebra_: audacity will do that, and is well supported and will have much online about its use
<dequebra_> gonna try!
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-12
<waykool99> IDJC now comes installed in Ubuntu Studio v13.10.... had to skype with the creator back a few years ago for 3 hours to successfully install it in studio v10.04.4 LTS 64 bit
<waykool99> but Steven Fairchild taught me a lot of UNIX commands. it was quite the honor skype'ing with him.
<waykool99> hence, i can't wait for release of ubuntu studio v14.04
<waykool99> LTS of course
<Kuledud3> How do i use this OS?
<fibz_> ?
<fibz_> can i help you with something specific?
<Kuledud3> Like, where is things? like shutdown? And yes, I'm new to Linux.
<fibz_> app launcher (AKA "start" menu) -> log out -> shut down
<Kuledud3> Isn't there a normal shutdown button? without logging out?
<fibz_> or in the upper right of the screen you will see your user name, click that -> shut down
<fibz_> that log out button presents you with options (log out, sleep, shut down, restart)
<Kuledud3> Can i upgrade to any other linus distro's?
<Kuledud3> Linux*
<fibz_> in the ubuntu software center, you can install other version of ubuntu, like Kubuntu (kde).
<Kuledud3> So i Don't have to shutdown my PC and play with the BIOS?
<fibz_> no
<Kuledud3> That makes things more easy... I'm used to Ubuntu 13.10 but my Disc Wouldn't install it.
<fibz_> i personally much prefur ubuntu studio, but thats just me.
<Kuledud3> what does Ubuntu Studio have?
<Kuledud3> Is there a Linux that's kinda like a mac? I'm running Linux Between Mac OSX Mavericks and Ubuntu Studio.
<fibz_> low latency kernal optimized for high fidelity audio, and tons of publishing/editing, mixing/mastering apps
<fibz_> eh. i've seen some screenshots of people seeting their system up like a mac but i dont know what they were running.  xfce (what studio uses) is pretty close
<wolfzrat> hi guys
<wolfzrat> i have a big question
<fibz_> k
<wolfzrat> i really want to learn ubuntu well, is there anything i can practice to learn the code and terminal better
<Kuledud3> So Fibz_ I looked through the Ubuntu store, but i Couldn't find any other Distro's.
<wolfzrat> anyone talk here
<HarryHaaren> yeah once in a while :)
<Kuledud3> I need help.
<HarryHaaren> don't ask to ask, just ask. Don't know if I can help you though, I'm not actually *using* UbuntuStudio... but i'll guess some others here are ;)
<Kuledud3> You Installing it?
<Kuledud3> no need for help anymore, Guess I'll stay with Ubuntu Studio
<HarryHaaren> nope. I just hang out here :)
<fibz_> Kuledud3, if you want ubuntu, install unity and unity greeter, if you want kubuntu install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-full, etc
<Kuledud3> OH!
<Kuledud3> is it Unity 2D?
<fibz_> in the login screen there is a menu for session, you can use that to switch between desktop enviornments when logging in (IE choose between studio and kubuntu at login)
<fibz_> 3d
<Kuledud3> ah ok
<Kuledud3> there's no Unity 3D
<fibz_> Kuledud3, try searching for Ubuntu-Desktop
<fibz_> my bad
<Kuledud3> Nothing, But i see Ubuntu SDK
<fibz_> edit menu-> software sources -> enable everything but the DVD
<Kuledud3> Install that?
<Kuledud3> ok
<Kuledud3> Done
<fibz_> also, when thats done, click "show technical items" at the bottom if you see that
<Kuledud3> Don't have that
<fibz_> k. well if Ubuntu-Desktop doesnt have any search results; close software center -> launcher ("start") menu -> terminal emulator -> type "sudo apt-get update" (no quotes) -> then open software center and try again
<Kuledud3> ok
<fibz_> if that doesnt work, forget software center, you can type "sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-Desktop"
<fibz_> in terminal emulator*
<Kuledud3> The update is still installing...
<Kuledud3> The Ubuntu Desktop System?
<fibz_> yeah
<Kuledud3> Now what else do i install?
<fibz_> thats done already?
<Kuledud3> Fast Internet
<fibz_> it should have asked for a reboot when it was done
<Kuledud3> reboot now?
<fibz_> yeah
<Kuledud3> ok.. be right back then
<fibz_> k
<Kuledud3> back
<Kuledud3> what now
<Kuledud3> ?
<fibz_> in the login screen there is a menu for session, you can use that to switch between desktop enviornments when logging in (IE choose between studio and kubuntu at login)
<Kuledud3> there was
<Kuledud3> I'm in the normal one though...
<fibz_> you'll want to change it from ubuntu studio to unity
<Kuledud3> So i need to log off now do i?
<fibz_> if you want to switch sessions
<Kuledud3> hm.. ok brb
<Kuledud3> Thank you?
<fibz_> now you can make it your own
<Kuledud3> Another question. Where's the sound?
<fibz_> that'd be a question for #ubuntu  I havent used unity in a while
<Kuledud3> oh ok
<studio-user864> hi
<studio-user152> hello
<studio-user152> someone speak spanish?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user152> maya44 pci work with ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-13
<Mc_Noob> Is it possible to get the audio codes to record?
<Mc_Noob> can i get the audio codecs to record by the terminal?like sudo apt-get install ....
<holstein> wow.. wonder what brings that on? what "codes" could have been implied and where?
<Beldar> holstein, the nick says it all, hehe
<caodepalha> hello everyone! i've got a question here. How can i play my videos while jack is turned on?
<fibz_> im not qualified to answer this really, but getting a cheap sound card and adding it would help (make sure the on board sound doesn't auto-disable)
<icarus__> anybody here?
<icarus__> Hi~~~,
<bill123> hi, how can I take an ubuntustudio hard drive from my old computer and put it in a computer I am about to build ? both will be intel cpu's
<Beldar> bill123, Plug it in a see if it works and or detects different hardware and load whats needed.
<bill123> Beldar, thanks that's what I figured I would have to do - machines are not too different but the new one is more modern. I will be re-using the nvidia 650ti video card so maybe it will work
<Beldar> I suspect it will work fine
<bill123> Beldar, thanks I will keep my fingers crossed :)
<sirtrouty> hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me get jackd set up. works fine on my laptop but not my desktop (both running US 13.10)
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-14
<wiak> stupid question how do i take a screenshot during install?
<wiak> am in the *installer* live system
<krsn> hi... first time user. can someone help with sound card problem on ubuntu studio 12.04?
<cfhowlett> krsn, post the details
<krsn> tnx. terratec dmx 6fire usb. i installed the drivers from http://sourceforge.net/projects/sixfireusb/ , system doesn't recognize the card, no sound
<krsn> hi. problem with sound card on v 12.04. anyone to help?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-15
<krsn> hi there. anyone owning a terratec dmx 6fire usb to help me in ubuntu studio 12.04?
<lakitu> does fruitystudio run perfectly in wine?
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> lakitu, chedk the wine appdb for details
<lakitu> k
<lakitu> what are the popular sequencers/DAWs here?
<cfhowlett> lakitu, depends on your needs.   the most "professional" DAW would be Ardour.  Audacity is also quite popular
<lakitu> what was that one - reaper?
<lakitu> does that work?
<cfhowlett> lakitu, no idea / never heard of it.  I've seen quite a few albums get done with Ardour, though
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-08
<tirengarfio> I have no sound at ubuntu 14.04, but I get the sound of the drums when I log out
<holstein> tirengarfio: with jack? you mean?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, wrong channel.
<tirengarfio> I have jack and usb, none of them work
<holstein> tirengarfio: JACK is a sound server.. USB is a port.. you cant plug anything into USB?
<cfhowlett> "sound of drums" = ubuntu logout sound??
<tirengarfio> actually I dont have ubuntu studio but xubuntu, but since nobody could help at ubuntu channel I came here
<tirengarfio> yes, that is
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, and THAT"S why I said "wrong channel"  also stop crossposting.
<holstein> tirengarfio: so, you dont have jack?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, ubuntustudio doesn't have logout sounds nor does it use unity.  go back to ubuntu for best results and be patient
<holstein> tirengarfio: i might try main #ubuntu ..though, the tips in the beginning will be like this..
<holstein> !audio | tirengarfio
<ubottu> tirengarfio: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> you can do the basics.. seems to me like you probably just have something muted
<tirengarfio> I don't know, but I dont mind installing jack if that solves my problem
<holstein> tirengarfio: no
<holstein> tirengarfio: it doenst.. it'll only complicate the issue
<tirengarfio> ok, thanks
<holstein> tirengarfio: though, you can try installing *exactly* waht i suggeted above
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> *after* you go through the other link, and try alsamixer, and see that your device is listed in aplay -l ..etc
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-09
<andrew_> Hello im new here and have some questions regarding ardour 3 in ubuntu studio.Am I at the right place
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-10
<lazyPower> any jack audio wizards in here? i've got a working audio routing setup - but the sound i'm getting on the other end is really distorted and sounds ... just... "wrong" is the only way i can describe it
<holstein> lazyPower: you can take a picture of your connections
<holstein> lazyPower: sound to me like, you have wet and dry linked in somewhere, or something introducing phase
<holstein> i would press play, and listen, and try and mess with the route.. try and isolate what is happening
<holstein> try *just* a known good audio file, in audacious routed in jack, so you know if its your jack config, or your routing/one of the applications
<lazyPower> its the routing
<lazyPower> of that much I know
<holstein> if something sounds "wrong", that you *know* should sound right, and its only going from that player (audacious) to jack, then, its in the routing
<holstein> i mean, its in the jack config, and not the routing ^
<lazyPower> i was trying to get funky and i think the issue with the sampling from a pulseaudio-sink connection
<lazyPower> to double the trouble - i'm attempting to run zita-a2j to capture a usb soundcard and add it as an output source - no joy whatsoever.
<lazyPower> it only shows up with capture devices, no output devices
<lazyPower> there are days that make me wonder why i try to be smarter than the tools i'm given.
<lazyPower> brb
<lazyPower> holstein: thanks for the info though
<holstein> sure.. just try and get down through al the layers, and see what you are doing that is causing the "noise"
<holstein> i mean, if you want to "capture" from a usb device, it should be class compliant.. but, i would want it to be the only device
<holstein> also, try disabling the pulse to jack dbus, and removing it from the equation, at least to test
<holstein> its in the "misc" tab in qjackctl under setup.. the "dbus" tickbox
<lazyPower> holstein: i still see a pulse audio jack sink after unchecking the dbus tickbox
<holstein> lazyPower: did you restart jack?
<lazyPower> sure did
<holstein> lazyPower: you'll have to stop jack and restart it
<holstein> well, i wouldnt overthink that.. just move on to isolating something else
<lazyPower> holstein: http://i.imgur.com/7qOkaKx.png
<holstein> lazyPower: you have "audio playback" 1 2 3 4 in "bridge" hooked to the card
<holstein> why?
<holstein> try just 1 and 2
<lazyPower> well, "bridge" is a "room" i created in gladish
<lazyPower> that apparently does nothing - i had zero audio
<lazyPower> works when i link mixx directly into hardware playback
<lazyPower> under playback_1 and _2
<holstein> sure.. so, get rid of it, if its not in use
<holstein> this is the kind of thing i suggest thinning out
<holstein> if you are not using them, thin that out, and see what is causing the issue
<lazyPower> these all sound fine at the moment
<holstein> *great*! enjoy! ..feel free and try #opensourcemusicians
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> i have just finished installing ubuntu studio keeping my previous ubuntu installation and partitioning, but when i finished and restarted no way to access boot manager and select OS
<zgorbyo> please anyone can help me?
<zgorbyo> no clue'
<vlt> zgorbyo: Try holding down the shift key while booting.
<zgorbyo> ok, any way to set grub appear as default?
<zgorbyo> ok i try it now
<zgorbyo> thanks
<zgorbyo> bye
<zgorbyo> im back, holding shift hasnt worked, ubuntu booted automatically
<zequence> zgorbyo: Check out the file /etc/default/grub
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454290/
<zgorbyo> zequence: thanks for response
<zequence> zgorbyo: Try adding a few seconds to "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0"
<zequence> make it say something like "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5"
<zequence> to edit, you can try: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<zequence> zgorbyo: This might be helpful too https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<zequence> A simple application. No extra libraries in the PPA, so you only install the application itself
<zgorbyo> hey here im
<zgorbyo> no need for grub settings editing in this last solution?
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> can anybody help me to install and configure compiz and make it work properly in ubuntu studio?
<zgorbyo> i had several tries but no success
<zequence> zgorbyo: I've seen some people try that, and have problems. Don't think any of the devs do that. You might find more people who know about that at #xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> zgorbyo, or #xfce
<zgorbyo> i got into it in the past with suggestions from this channel
<zgorbyo> it worked perfectly but i forgot
<zgorbyo> maybe fond a good topic
<Unit193> compiz --replace is all I can tell you.
<zgorbyo> yes i know, but i lost winows decorations and couldn't take them back from compiz plugins
<zgorbyo> i am reading that maybe it needs metacity in order to work properly
<cfhowlett> zgorbyo, again:  interface issue, not ubuntustudio issue.   ask #xfce or #xubuntu
<zgorbyo> ok t y
<Unit193> Though #xubuntu doesn't support compiz.
<zgorbyo> i alreadyy got it working perfectly in the past
<delt> Hello
<delt> is there any way to get jack to use more than one sound card?
<delt> and route audio signal from one to the other?
<delt> for example, i'd like skype to record from the microphone on my second sound card, and from pianoteq (using jack on first sound card) at the same time.
<delt> Right now, i can choose one or the other, but is there a way to have jack mix both into a single signal and send it to jack-source?
<delt> i would also like to route the line-in on the second sound card to be able to hear it in jack's main output, without using a physical cable to patch the signal through.
<delt> Is there a way to do that?
<lazyPower> delt: you can - you'll need to use pulse audio jack
<lazyPower> oir use a line in input
<lazyPower> delt: i just figured this out lastnight as a matter of fact, this diagram using gladish may help you, the pulse-jack-sink is how i'm piping skype/hangouts audio to my broadcast
<lazyPower> delt: http://i.imgur.com/SqbevzX.png
<delt> lazyPower: thanks very much for the info :D
<delt> lazyPower: right now i have the whole pulseaudio system as a jack client using its "jack-sink" and "jack-source" plugins
<lazyPower> delt: np, it took me a bit of jiggering to figure it out
<lazyPower> delt: as the screenshot illustrates - that seems to be the trick. the dbus interface gives you enough flexibility to do it, but its an all or nothing with pulse sound source
<lazyPower> so dont think you can isolate specific apps, you'll want to make sure you're not running system sounds or anything while you're doing the broadcast or you'll get additional noise
<delt> yeah, that's what i suspected
<lazyPower> delt: however - multiple soundcards can be troublesome as clock drift happens and you get audio artifacting - so ymmv there, i hd teh same goal in mind
<lazyPower> i found that zeit-a2j and a2j apps are less than savvy in my case
<delt> i use a2j for mapping my midi devices
<delt> so that jack-midi-only programs can use them
<delt> lazy: anyway, thanks very much for the info
<lazyPower> np
<lazyPower> best of luck to ya
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-11
<delt> about mouse cursor themes.... does anyone else have the bug/limitation of X11 that when you set the cursor theme, it only applies to apps that were started AFTER you set it?
<delt> this can be annoying when, at login, you have the default theme set, then your window manager / desktop environment sets your cursor theme to whatever you selected....
<delt> BUT since the desktop background, launchers, panels, etc.... were create BEFORE that happened, when you have your mouse over them, it displays the old (defualt) cursors
<holstein> the bug limitation?
<holstein> you'll need to, at best, restart the applications for the themes to change, AFAIK
<holstein>  i just logout and back in.. is that not acceptable?
<holstein> maybe one of the other DE's do it that way.. unity, or the newer gnome
<holstein> delt: anyways, it'll be just like xubuntu, and xfce.. i would go upstream and ask, since, that functionality is not addressed at all in ubuntustuduio
<holstein> cheers!
<delt> yeah, just thought of that.
<delt> anyway, not very important. just a small detail i noticed.
<darkad> Hi I installed ubuntustudio on a macbook, with two partitions , one for ubuntu and other for data
<darkad> I can't write on data partition
<darkad> any help ?
<delt> darkad: what filesystem type is your data partition?
<darkad> ext4
<darkad> resolved thanks
<darkad> see you all!
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-12
<delt> question... i have 2 machines running ubuntu studio (desktop computer and laptop) ... very often, the software updater downloads stuff in duplicate. Is there a way to avoid wasting bandwidth, for example, by sharing the directory where the files are downloaded by the software updater?
<delt> actually, the whole root of the desktop machine is shared via NFS to the laptop. So it might be just a matter of replacing a directory by a symlink...?
<holstein> delt: the short answer is, yes
<holstein> you wont do it from one machine to the other, like that.. you'll basically, make your own server for your updates, locally.. that could be one of the machines.. then, you updated the machines for that
<holstein> delt: you pay for your data per mb like that?
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu studio hangs on login
<ubuntu-studio> how to resolve?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: sure.. whats going on?
<ubuntu-studio> after i give login id and passwd the desktop icons do not appear
<holstein> what would i do? i would boot the guest account or another user, and see that the issue is in my user account
<holstein> if all is "Normal" as the guest, then the issue is likely in the users /home
<ubuntu-studio> guest account boots perfectly
<holstein> i would then, either just rename ~/.config or just the xfce specific configs, reboot or relog, and let the os generate new configs that are not broken
<ubuntu-studio> are you sure that can help?
<ubuntu-studio> will the os not crash ?
<ubuntu-studio> or any data loss
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: correct.. the os will *not* crash, and you are not removing or deleting anything
<holstein> you are not removing anyting, so you will not lose anything
<ubuntu-studio> ok l shall try that
<ubuntu-studio> thank you
<holstein> what you will lose is, the "bad" or "broken" config
<holstein> then you can put back what you like, or what you need
<holstein> you can drill down into ~/.config and just rename the xfce specific directories
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> deleting xfce folder in .config folder didnt help
<ubuntu-studio> the same problem persists
<ubuntu-studio> after login system freezes
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: thats not the problem you mentioned before
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: i was addressing the desktop icons missing.. what is the deal? exactly?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: i also specifically stated *not* to delete that folder
<ubuntu-studio> after login the icons, panel etc do not appear
<ubuntu-studio> only i can go to tty1,2,3 etc
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: but, the guest account is normal? how about other users? will you please login in tty, and create one..
<ubuntu-studio> i tried creating another user but when i tried to login, it took the credentials and again displayed to login to the main user, that is my account
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: what?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: you created a new user? and logged in? but, what happened?
<holstein> the user *didnt* login, and you are kicked back to the login manager?
<holstein> can you login as that user in tty?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio: i go to sleep, friend, and it gets *quiet* in this channel.. please try #xubuntu and/or #ubuntu for you issue, since its not ubuntustudio specific, and there many not be any other volunteers around.. cheers!
<ubuntu-studio> yes i am again being asked to login to my account
<lazyPower> o/
<LightAce> Hello all
<seeliger> seeliger
<it__> hello
<it__> ubuntu studio isn-t recognizing any of my midi devices or audio interface (alesis i02) neither for recording audio nor for midi/input audio
<it__> does this mean it would take a lot of work to have everything up and running?
<it__> anybody there please?
<it__> cat /dev/midi1 is moving so the system is really receiving midi signal
<it__> why can't it just use it then?
<it__> GMidi doesn't receive anything and I really don't understand why
<it__> too bad :(
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-13
<theo> Oshawa
<zodiac_> привет
<dallie> hello is this a german or an english channel??
<holstein> dallie: english..
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> dallie: whats up?
<dallie> i search a german IRC channel :-)
<dallie> for bntu stdio
<dallie> ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-14
<remi> buongiorno
<cfhowlett> !it | remi
<ubottu> remi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stochastic> Hey, holstein (or anyone else) I'm troubleshooting firewire jack startup on my new 14.10 install (ubuntu gnome with the uStudio audio metas).  I've found when qjackctl runs as root it starts no problem, so obviously it's a permissions problem but I can't for the life of me recall how to sort that out - not sure if it's a groups thing or a config file.  Anyone care to jog my memory?
<holstein> stochastic: hey!
<stochastic> Hey holstein
<holstein> stochastic: try the video group..
<holstein> though, that is interesting.. at least it works as root.. i havent had a chance to try it myself ye
<holstein> yet*
<stochastic> as in: sudo usermod -a -G video stochastic ?
<stochastic> ^^ did that, still no dice.
<stochastic> It may be a dbus permission problem
<holstein> stochastic: hmmm.. maybe
<holstein> i used to just do "sudo adduser holstein video" but, AFAIK, both should do the trick
<holstein> i mean, it *has* to be permissions, right?!.. sure seems that way
<holstein> stochastic: question.. is this with the alsa firewire driver?
<stochastic> it's the only logical conclusion if root can do it, then all the config stuff should be there
<stochastic> yes - though I thought "firewire" was just the new name for ffado
<holstein> thats what i understand.. "Firewire" is the new ffado.. but, im not sure how to use the alsa drivers for firewire
<holstein> i thought they were in 14.10, but i could be mistaken
<stochastic> oh, yeah, this is through qjackctl while selecting "firewire" nothing to do with alsa
<stochastic> I'm trying to load RoomEQWizard and it actually lists my firepod now so maybe that's the alsa firewire drivers (RoomEQWizard also runs into permissions errors - but even when run as root)
<stochastic> I'm not concerned with local security, so I wonder if there's a place where I can give full read/write permissions to the 1394 socket?
<stochastic> holstein, here's my jackd attempt and ffado diagnostics if you care to peruse: http://pastebin.com/RWH4dnpG
<holstein> stochastic: i do.. i need to actually check it out here, as well
<holstein> stochastic: i think i might go to 15.04, though.. have you tried it? or 14.04?
<stochastic> holstein: Have tried 14.04 but not with firewire thoroughly (it failed initially and I moved on).  Have not tried 15.04 - don't have time to develop right now and I trust 15 is still highly unstable.
<holstein> i know 14.04 works.. worked out of the box, for me..
<holstein> stochastic: now, i could have updated, and not tried what was actually released on the iso
<stochastic> ahhh, yeah, I'm pretty sure some config is always needed for firewire
<holstein> for 14.04, i didnt have to do anything..
<holstein> stochastic: question.. do you have a firewire hard drive? or any other firewire device?
<stochastic> nope, just the soundcard holstein
<holstein> stochastic: ok.. one more question.. 32? 64bit?
<stochastic> 64
<holstein> ok.. i have the 64bit 15.04 daily, and 14.10 coming in.. i'l try the live ISO's and see how i do, and know more next time i see you, stochastic
<stochastic> sounds good, I'm off to build cut some plywood, ttys holstein
<holstein> stochastic: suggestion
<holstein> stochastic: you can also, try adding the lowlatency kernel, though, i dont think that will "help" since you can run as root
 * holstein also needs to play with some wood before it gets dark
<stochastic> holstein, I'd rather not.  It's clearly a permissions stack issue and my kernel is running fine now.
<holstein> i usually just basically dual boot kernels...
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-07
<s7habo> Hi people!  Did someone from you experiencing mouse dragging freeze wenn using Krita on ubuntu Studio 15.10?
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: looking into it now...
<s7habo> If I try to drag Krita window, mouse cursor stucks on drag symbol and mouse keys cannot be used any more. Only help for me was to restart lightdm. :(
<s7habo> ok thx sakrecoer
<sakrecoer_> hmm... i see you do this in 15.10... i have no availbale install with that version ATM
<s7habo> ok
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: so, its when you are moving the entire krita window? not just dragging the cursor in the middle of the window?
<s7habo> moving entire Krita window
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: such as alt+mouse click to move window?
<s7habo> yes
<sakrecoer_> what version of krita is it?
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: in help menu> about
<s7habo> 2.9.7
<s7habo> and I had similar problem with SMplayer too
<sakrecoer_> ok thanks... do you mind editing your repport to add the detail of "alt-click drag?" otherwise no one will be able to reproduce it...
<s7habo> ok
<sakrecoer_> thanks :)
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: do you have nvidia things installed?
<s7habo> yes
<sakrecoer_> ok... i'm not saying its becuase of that... but its good know... i will try reproduce it tonight...
<s7habo> thx a lot sakrecoer!
<s7habo> bdw. someone has similar problem on ask ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/701119/xfce-drag-and-drop-pointer-stuck-on-some-windows.
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: good to know :)
<sakrecoer_> s7habo: your keybpard also freeze like that person on askubuntu?
<s7habo> no, I can use keyboard and move mouse cursor, but cannot use mouse keys.
<sakrecoer_> will it happen in other KDE packages like Kdenlive?
<s7habo> I'll try tu test it now
<s7habo> moment
<s7habo> no i cannot reproduce it with Kdenlive
<s7habo> hi sakecoer, just i was able to reproduce it with SMplayer
<sakrecoer_> s7habo_: ok thanks a lot!! i will look into it later tonight :)
<s7habo_> ok. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me!
<sakrecoer_> cool! i doubt it will be fixed by me, but i will try to reproduce it and then find someone who may fix it :)
<s7habo_> great, thx!
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-08
<studio-user116> hello everyone
<zequence> cfhowlett: Why don't you join the -devel channel. Also, we just started using -offtopic, since we have more of that type of activity
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio-devel??
<zequence> Yep
<cfhowlett> done and done.  thanks.
<danne2611> tjena zeq
<sakrecoer_> danne2611: kolla #ubuntustudio-offtopic ;) hellst på engelska :)
<sakrecoer_> with english almost everyone can join in the fun ;)
<danne2611> hi zeq
<sakrecoer_> danne2611: hehe :) if you don't spell the fullname he wont get noticed about your chats
<zequence> danne2611: Hi. Think I may have forgot your nick. Have we talked before?
<danne2611> havent you been a teacher at itlyftet
<zequence> danne2611: Javisst, ja
<danne2611> nice too meet you a gan
<zequence> Jag öppnar ett nytt fönster, så vi kan prata svenska :)
<danne2611> Tack
<zequence> Ser du det? Det borde ploppat upp en ny flik nånstans
<danne2611> ja tycker det va sköj å höra av dig igen
<zequence> Ja, jag är här som vanligt :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-09
<Angretlam> Hello!
<Angretlam> Anyone here who can assist me with trying to volunteer with this platform?
<Unit193> As in, help make UbuntuStudio better?
<Unit193> If that's the case, there's a development channel, #ubuntustudio-devel though right this minute not much activity so you may have to wait a couple hours before a dev pops up.  There's also the development mailing list.
<Angretlam> Not so much on the dev side. As in, help with PR or whatever else one can help with aside from dev.
<hispeed67> c00t3r
<Angretlam> At some point I'd like to do more of the dev, but I'd need to learn a lot more than my python/php scripting knowledge.
<Unit193> Angretlam: Development related stuff goes on there as well, of course.
<Unit193> you'll find them a bit quiet now though, considering the time.
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: The lead dev is UTC +2 or 3 so will probably wake up soon.
<Angretlam> Okay, thank you. Who would be good to speak with for PR? Maybe helping with Social MEdia.
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: Look for zequence
<Unit193> Oh nice, OvenWerks is alive! \o/
<OvenWerks> utc -7
<Angretlam> Okay. Thank you to the both of you.
<Angretlam> How long have both of you been associated with StudioUbuntu?
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: Sakrecoer is part of PR and is normally around on ubuntustudio-devel
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: I have been around since 12.04 ish
<Unit193> I've been hanging out in here since sometime in 2013 I believe.
<Angretlam> Okay. I think I first bumped into this distro around then, but I didn't tarry long. What's kept you here in the group so far?
<OvenWerks> most of the menu layout is mine, some of the system settings too.
<OvenWerks> It's waht I use, may as well make install work the best I can.
<OvenWerks> I am working on "autojack" which should make pulseaudio and jack work together a lot better.
<Angretlam> Cool beans. So you are  on the dev side then.
<OvenWerks> I am not much good at PR or look and feel... I seem to be stuck on the 90s :)
<OvenWerks> I actually Like the 95ish fvwm look.
<Angretlam> Haha. It's not all too bad. When I spend my time in SSH more often than not, the gui really doens't matter anyways.
<OvenWerks> I do that too, both irc and email are ssh for me.
<Unit193> Alpine+irssi+newsbeuter+etc. :P
<Unit193> I use firefox though!
<OvenWerks> But a DAW is pretty hard to use through SSH.
<Angretlam> ^That is true. I can't say I've done any daws through SSH, at least not yet.
<OvenWerks> There is one... trying to remember what it is called.
<Angretlam> I think I'm content for the moment, just trying to better understand the Linux side of Audio Production.
<OvenWerks> Nama is all CLI, there are some blind people who use it. It seems to work really well
<OvenWerks> https://freeshell.de/~bolangi/cgi1/nama.cgi/00home.html
<OvenWerks> currently I am learning c++ by working on Ardour. I have been doing bug fixes in the control surface end of things.
<Angretlam> Do you have any comparitive experience with Java or Objective C?
<OvenWerks> not really, I have used basic, assembly, c, tk/tcl, perl and a bit of python.
<Angretlam> Okay. So, what are you using to build your autojack?
<OvenWerks> so far it is a bash script.
<OvenWerks> it is run at session start.
<OvenWerks> it unloads unneeded things from pulseaudio, such as device detection and alsa devices as well as the jack-detect.
<OvenWerks> Then it starts jack on the selected device (or the default) and resets the pa-jack bridge.
<Angretlam> Okay. I understand the scope a bit better now.
<OvenWerks> It then bounces through the rest of the audio devices and connects them to jack using zita-ajbridge. It can create secondary pa-jack bridges for these devices as well.
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: We are seeing so many people that are trying to use USB mics with internal outputs :P
<OvenWerks> I also want to be able to switch Jack's master device if the user selected main device shows up after session start.
<OvenWerks> Or add a USB device later as well.
<OvenWerks> There is another project called ubuntustudio-controls which would be able to set which device should be default and which devices should be ignored.
<Angretlam> Gotcha. So, is this the group effort to take on some of the custom applications kxstudio ahas put out?
<OvenWerks> Angretlam: We would like to use some of Falktx utilities, but they would first have to be packaged in debian.
<OvenWerks>  the control utility though I am not so sure of.
<OvenWerks> Carla we would really like to see though.
<OvenWerks> A ubuntu flavour has some restraints kxstudio does not.
<Angretlam> What is that? I'm curious. I do know there are some canonical reqs, but I didn't think they'd prevent progress.
<Unit193> Debian #798490
<ubottu> Debian bug 798490 in wnpp "RFP: carla -- audio plugin host supporting LADSPA, DSSI, LV2, VST2/3 and AU formats" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/798490
<OvenWerks> The basic thing is that our packages come by way of debian.
<OvenWerks> This means the meet debian standards.
<OvenWerks> Falk can package anything he wants.
<Unit193> In theory you could actually get them directly into Ubuntu, but then someone would have to maintain it and all that jazz.
<Angretlam> Gotcha. It makes sense, and it doesn't. It would be nice if there was a more unified body.
<Angretlam> I know many highschool/college students/home bodies that would love to have a nice electronic studio
<Angretlam> without having to pay $$ for mac equipment or deal with Microsofts shady privacy issues.
<Angretlam> In that effort, it's actually why I came to Ubuntu studio. I want to help so that it is a platform better known,
<Angretlam> and well suited for live and studio use. I've met a lot of people who would love to have the opportunity to
<Angretlam> use this system, but haven't had the experience. As I get more familiar with it, I hope to help them and induct them
<Angretlam> into the world of linux and AV.
<OvenWerks> Sounds good.
<OvenWerks> Unit193: I have tried to make a proper start at debianizing Carla.
<OvenWerks> Debian howtos and tools seem to expect auto tools.
<OvenWerks> debianizing Carla would require customizing some things and then starting to figure out depends from there.
<OvenWerks> Unit193: I need something much simpler to start with I think.
<OvenWerks> Odd as it sounds, a straight tarball build of Carla is quite straight forward... easy even.
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Well it bundles a lot, so that's another problem.  But yes, easier start would be good.
 * Unit193 has done a bit of packaging.
<OvenWerks> I should probably start with my own utilities :)
<Angretlam> You've piqued my interests. What would I need to know to get my feet wet with dev? I understand high-level programming (Python)
<OvenWerks> It depends
<OvenWerks> (my favourite answer)
<OvenWerks> It depends on what you want to do.
<OvenWerks> It depends on if you are going to to use launchpad and BZR or something else.
<OvenWerks> Mine are on github.
<Unit193> Launchpad does Git now.
<Angretlam> I guess I wouldn't necassarily know where to start and by extension know what I want to do.
<Angretlam> I like to contribute, but I've never been apart of a dev group. I've always done all coding on my own.
<OvenWerks> Unit193: not sure if they felt welcomed or sent away...
<Unit193> Well it seemed pretty welcoming to me.
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Not in -ot yet?
<OvenWerks> -ot?
<Unit193> #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<OvenWerks> Ah, guess I should be there too.
<studio-user896> hello
<studio-user896> in a new user
<craigbass76> I want a lighter weight desktop to aim more horsepower toward the recoding, instead of the GUI.  What do I need to install if I first throw xubuntu on, or am I better off installing ubuntu studio then putting xfce on?
<craigbass76> Next question, sort of unrelated...  What piece of equipment are you folks using to get more than one track of audio oat a time into the computer?  At some point I'm going to replace an old Mackie HDR with a computer and (insert piece of equipment here)
<OvenWerks> craigbass76: ubuntustudio is already based on xubuntu
<craigbass76> :P
<craigbass76> OvenWerks: Thanks.  I should have seen that.
<OvenWerks> how much are you looking to spend on an IO box?
<OvenWerks> https://www.presonus.com/products/AudioBox-1818VSL
<OvenWerks> is $500sih I think.
<OvenWerks> *$500ish
<craigbass76> Aww... Phew.  I was thinking I'd get shafted for way over a grand.  I think we paid 3k-ish for the Mackie back in the day
<craigbass76> Do you use this rig personally?
<OvenWerks> personally, I am using a delta 66 from days gone by.
<OvenWerks> But I have heard that people have had good success using it with Linux.
<craigbass76> 18 simultaneous...  That's awesome.  I don't think I've ever used more than 12 at a whack, and that was with the drums taking up seven or eight
<OvenWerks> focusrite has this one: http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-18i20
<craigbass76> Sweetwater has some so many day money back deals, so if I can't make 'er go I can always return it, but if you say people have had good luck I should be fine
<OvenWerks> A look through thge linux audio users archives will find some people's experiences
<OvenWerks> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/ It is almost easier to search using google
<OvenWerks> for example: https://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7543
<craigbass76> so either one, I just plug instruments in one end, run usb out to a computer, and bam?
<OvenWerks> pretty much, run jack on it.
<craigbass76> with lots of swearing in the second half?
<OvenWerks> The units are USB2.0 compliant so linux should just see them out of the box.
<craigbass76> Remember when USB first came out and everything was supposed to "just work?"  I remember kodak cameras being the biggest cluster...
<OvenWerks> At the time I was running on free give away old computers so USB was the thing I didn't see :)
<OvenWerks> There are some mutli channel PCIe cards, but they are all 1k plus.
<OvenWerks> So when I bought my latest mother board, I looked for something with as many old pci slots as I could. (got 3)
<OvenWerks> I run the D66 in one of them and and old audioPCI in another for MIDI.
<craigbass76> We don't hire out the studio anymore, and the electric drums only take up two tracks (unless I guess if I run each pad seperately and trigger drums sounds in the software somehow) so these two rigs you pointed me at should be plenty
<OvenWerks> Ever look at drumgizmo?
 * OvenWerks does actually break his pad set into 9 tracks.
<craigbass76> No.  I sampled a friend's set of DW's back in the day, and have been noodling with those recordings in I think Hydrogen
<craigbass76> Haven't messed with it in about a year.  I've got a spare laptop drive though, so I'll throw ubuntu studio on this laptop and start getting ready
<OvenWerks> I think there is a new thing out called MRDR or drmr that will take hydrogen patches in a plugin.
<craigbass76> Oh, I've just been dumping out to a wave and using that as a track in audacity
<OvenWerks> That would work too.
<craigbass76> Of course, if you realize too late the kick's too loud...
<craigbass76> Is there a website anywhere for collaborators to gather?  "Hey, I need a lead track," or "I can cut you a bass track" type of thing.
<OvenWerks> join the lau mail list. I have seen people do remix or add a track here and there.
<OvenWerks> Most people are using Ardour though.
<OvenWerks> (as a DAW)
<craigbass76> I used it on like Fedora4, but it did look slick
<OvenWerks> if you are installing it from repo get ardour4 or ardour3 not just ardour which is probably arodur 2.
<OvenWerks> latest is 4.4.0 release. 4.5 this month though.
<craigbass76> Off to install.  Thanks OvenWerks
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-11
<contacto> hola
<abit_studio> hi there?
<ubuntourist> This afternoon I ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and all went as usual. But on the next power-on of the laptop, the UUID of the swap partition had changed... Why?
<ubuntourist> How can I track down the cause?
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-12
<zia> would anybody help me? It has no root account in my system, but I want to install .rpm application file. How can I do it?
<krytarik> !sudo | zia
<ubottu> zia: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zia> Thanks krytarik, I'm trying!
<zia> Thanks ubottu, I'm trying!
<zia> But it says, dependencies  /bin/basename, /bin/cat, /bin/cp, ...... is needed by jdk1.8.0_66-2000:1.8.0_66-fcs.x86_64
<s7habo> Hi people! Can someone help me to try to quick reproduce one anyoing mouse cursor bug on Ubuntustudio 15.10. ?  I'm not sure if I'm only one expiriencing it. To reproduce it: start Krita or Smplayer and try to drag that programm window. Mouse freezes on dragging hand symbol and mouse keys cannot be used. Thx.
<s7habo> For me this is very anyoing bug because I'm using Krita for my everyday work and I cannot use it anymore ;(
<OvenWerks> while I have not experienced it myself, it seems I have heard about such a bug.
<OvenWerks> As is normal, none of my searches helps find this.
<danne2611> hi zeq
<wachin> Hi, I install kdenlive 15.08 in UbuntuStudio 15.10 x386 but are missing the icons from several buttons, do you know which dependences I need to install to make it appear
<wachin> Ups, sorry, kdenlive come installed by default.
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-13
<craigbass76> I used to use acid, the audio program, and am wondering if there is a similar app in ubuntu studio.  I had like a kick drum track where I could use a sampled kick drum over and over, and do the same for other samples.  Kind of like hydrogen, but it looked more like ardour
<craigbass76> Oh, you know what?  It looks like I can do this in ardour
<dmbaturin> Hi everyone! Is there a more complete list of supported USB audio interfaces anywhere?
<zequence> dmbaturin: You mean, more than this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware#USB
<zequence> There's also this http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<dmbaturin> zequence: Yes, by "more complete" I meant "more complete than the one in the docs". :)
<zequence> I don't know of any, but generally usb devices aren't very well supported
<zequence> There are a few devices that are solid
<dmbaturin> Is it recommended to use a PCI-e (or 1394) devices instead?
<zequence> Any stereo device should work with usb 1.1 specification
<zequence> I wouldn't say recommended. Firewire works well for a lot of people, but it's not as veritile
<zequence> pci is probably what works best
<zequence> Don't know about pci-e
<zequence> I have a couple of M-Audio Delta cards. Only problem with those is no mic preamps. Otherwise, they are truly well performing
<dmbaturin> So you are using external preamps?
<zequence> I also have a Focusrite Sapphire Pro 40, which is what I'm using at the moment
<zequence> I have a problem with the first channel, which I know others have had too. The gain drops after a while, and I need to start/stop phantom power for channels 1-4 in order to be able to raise the gain again
<zequence> Are you looking for 2 channels, or more?
<dmbaturin> Two channels is fine for the start I guess. I'm still very new to sound recording.
<zequence> Are you using a laptop?
<dmbaturin> Most of the time I'm using a mac mini (odd choice of hardware to run linux on, but it works perfectly).
<zequence> Laptop + USB will probably always give you ground noise in the monitors, though it doesn't affect the in signal
<zequence> Workaround is disconnecting the power supply, or getting a power supply without ground. Don't think any stationary machines will ahve this problem, like the mini
<zequence> I would probably look at usb devices, just for the fact that it'll work with any OS and any machine. But, if that's not important, firewire works just as well
<zequence> If you don't find the information on those links enough, I would recommend asking around on #opensourcemusicians, the Linux Audio User mail list, or perhaps the linuxmusicians forum?
<dmbaturin> zequence: Thanks for the tip!
<zequence> dmbaturin: When it comes to firewire devices, only a few are supported by ALSA. If no ALSA support, the only way to route desktop audio to the device is using jack + a pulseaudio bridge
<zequence> Not a big deal using jack + a PA bridge, just that it
<zequence> it's not as intuitive
<dmbaturin> zequence: Do all multi-channel audio interfaces allow recording every channel into its own track? Do all audio editors that can work with multiple track support it too?
<zequence> dmbaturin: Yes, but some multichannel interfaces may have a restriction for the number of channels used at higher sample rates
<zequence> Not so common any more. On Linux, with the focusrite, I can only run it as high as 88.2,kHz, which is more than enough for me
<zequence> Audio editors are not really meant for multitrack recording. Like Audacity. But, yes, you can do that
<zequence> For multitracking, use something like ardour, or the very leas something like qtractor
<dmbaturin> I was going to look into ardour.
<zequence> I use ardour only. I don't use a lot of midi. If I do, I do prefer jack midi, and with a firewire card you can use jack midi with the firewire in/outs
<zequence> jack midi is a lot more reliable than alsa midi
<zequence> alsa midi is probably better supported in applications though
<zequence> Probably a bit confusing with all these different audio and midi systems
<zequence> But, on Linux, one has to live with this for a while longer at least
<danne2611> are you here zeq
<jeremy> noob here
<Guest52843> hello all. can anyone help?
<JermBeatz> hi all. noob here. anyone willing to help a bit?
<krytarik> JermBeatz: Just ask.
<JermBeatz> used terminal to try and get ubuntustudio used "apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop" and "ubuntustudio-audio" and i cant seem to find or get it to run. also, this all happened an hour ago, after the commands went through, it was done, and then the UOS had an update, that is very different from what it was, makin it a lil bit harder to find stuff.
<JermBeatz> wanting to try it, since i cannot purchase ableton live 9, to use for live performance with apc20, so if it's a lost cause, the saved trouble i'd be gratious for
<krytarik> JermBeatz: Can't you choose it on the login screen?
<JermBeatz> login screen?
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: when you boot up, in the right hand top corner, you should be able to chose which desktio to use
<sakrecoer_> i got weird grub error on latest apt-get upgrade on 14.04...
<sakrecoer_> grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.
<sakrecoer_> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<sakrecoer_> well... warning, not error..
<sakrecoer_> thing is, as far as i can tell, i have no ext2 partition..
<JermBeatz> should i restart the comp to see? im not partitioned
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: try just logging out and login in again
<sakrecoer_> (never mind my chats about partitions, thats was my own problem, nothing to do with yours, sorry for confusion)
<JermBeatz> lol i had asked a ? earlier
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: i know, read your uestion :) i answer it in my chat from 19:27
<sakrecoer_> then i advanced my own problem, should have made it more clear it was distinct, sorry about that
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: when you log out, you get to a the login dialogue, and in the top right corner you should find a menu where you will find ubuntustudio desktop
<JermBeatz> ok i will try that
<JermBeatz> im back
<sakrecoer_> did it work?
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz
<JermBeatz> when i logged out, in the right hand corner i clicked and there were 3 different ubuntu things. one was ubuntustudio which was already highlighted, so i went to the top one which just said "ubuntu" and it loaded and desktop looked like it did before i tried this whole thing. so maybe my understanding of what ubuntustudio actually is is probably a bit cloudy. is it like a DAW (something like ableton or logic is what im looking for)
<JermBeatz>  or is it something way more advanced then that. as far as trying to find ubuntu studio after i logged back in, it seems i have all files except a .dll/.exe file
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: Ubuntustudio is not a DAW
<sakrecoer_> ubuntustudio is falvour of ubuntu, that is: an os
<JermBeatz> oh ok. makes a lot more since.
<JermBeatz> a friend was tryin to help me find a program like that for my sys, but i guess it was just a misunderstanding on what i was looking for lol
<sakrecoer_> it comes with ardour, LMMS, qtractor etc... which are DAW
<sakrecoer_> most DAW installed in ubuntustudio, use JACK to route audio in the system
<sakrecoer_> if you log back in to your ubuntustudio session, you will find an app in the application menu, that is called qJackCtl
<JermBeatz> so that explains what all the other stuff was, it's kinda like a DAW appstore and you just kinda use what you need?
<JermBeatz> i remember seeing that.
<sakrecoer_> this is the GUI for jack
<sakrecoer_> sort of yes, except most of those DAW are installed for you when you pull in the ubuntustudio packages.
<JermBeatz> ok cool.
<JermBeatz> next ? i guess would be which is most like ableton? or better yet, which would be most efficient for moving things over from fl studio to use for live performance on ubu system?
<sakrecoer_> if you are fmailiar with fruityloops, you will find it easy to orientate yourself in LMMS
<JermBeatz> yea fl studio power user since 06 XD
<sakrecoer_> there is bitwig, but it is not a freesoftware, hence you wont find it in the software center
<JermBeatz> they got too fancy and are killin my pc. i also tried looking up bitwig, that day i officially gave up trying to use software cracks lol
<sakrecoer_> this is pretty nice http://openavproductions.com/luppp/
<sakrecoer_> you will however have to readapt your workflow, comming from ableton or fruityloops..
<sakrecoer_> if i was you, i would look up tutorials for ardour or qtractor, try yourself out, and subsrcibe to ubuntustudio mailing-list
<sakrecoer_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<sakrecoer_> ardour, which is packed in ubuntustudio is very nice, you can route luppp into it...
<sakrecoer_> ardour is very much like freespeech version of pro-tools
<JermBeatz> yea that lupp looked pretty cool. as far as workflow i have an apc20 that im dying to use live, having issues deciding how i want to break up the parts of my songs in order to do clip triggering/automation and whatnot
<sakrecoer_> isn't apc20 exclusively for ableton live?
<JermBeatz> i was reading that its a bit more functional with bitwig, it worked with fl studio pretty great too, and i can kinda write templates for it
<JermBeatz> but yes, and i was ashamed after i bought it and realized it was more worth it if i had ableton
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: just read that it should work fine on linux with renoise
<JermBeatz> lol more software i gotta learn
<sakrecoer_> http://forum.renoise.com/index.php/topic/32539-choosing-a-live-performance-midi-controller-under-linux-os/#entry256222
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: welcome to the jungle! :)
<sakrecoer_> anyways, while the workflow may differe a lot from app to app, all audio software are based on the same principle: sound and rythmic... learning manny will broaden your competences
<sakrecoer_> many *different apps* will broaden your comptetences
<JermBeatz> lol holy crap that link is great. i definitely agree....been playing more instruments than computing, so the rest of my life is playing catch up XD
<sakrecoer_> learning a workflow based on user respect and freedom is great way to remain productive no matter how the economy looks...
<JermBeatz> so much truth it hurts lol
<sakrecoer_> :)
<JermBeatz> imma log back out and get into the stu and see what i can figure out. u been a big help man
<JermBeatz> prolly open this channel back up too, its in the faves
<sakrecoer_> no problem!
<sakrecoer_> if you ever get stuck and find no one here, don't forget the amiling list :)
<sakrecoer_> Best of luck out there in the production jungle!
<sakrecoer_> *mailing-list
<JermBeatz> is hydrogen as wonderful as it seems? or is it just me? also, does anyone kno any programs that work amazingly with an apc20?
<sakrecoer_> JermBeatz: Hydrogene is very wonderfull!
<sakrecoer_> i don't know much about about apc20 and how it integrates with various DAW, except for that link in the bitwig forum
<sakrecoer_> gotta logg off... read ya later!
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-12
<studio-user823> Hi there! Can anyone tell me how to get Adobe CC running?
<studio-user823> Still a noob to Linux :/
<cfhowlett> call adobe, demand they support linux
<cfhowlett> good luck with that
<cfhowlett> in other words, adobe, by design, doesn't work on linux.  use the alternatives that do.  they are plentiful.
<studio-user823> Damn...I was worried that'd be the answer...
<studio-user823> I've been trying to get Wine to work, but it isn't..
<cfhowlett> "by DESIGN Adobe doesn't support linux.
<cfhowlett> http://lifehacker.com/5976725/build-your-own-adobe-creative-suite-with-free-and-cheap-software
<cfhowlett> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/10-free-open-source-alternatives-to-adobe-creative-suite-1305714
<studio-user823> Yeah, I've seen those...
<studio-user823> bummed I have to go back to Windows now.
<studio-user823> Need adobe to pay the bills saddly...
<studio-user823> sadly*
<studio-user823> Thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> best of luck to you.
<garfield> hi!  i'm trying to get an internal Broadcam wireless working on a Lenovo G580 and  the forums are full of similar problems, but nothing's working. Anyone have a suggestion where to start?
<studio-user457> hello
<studio-user457> i wanted
<studio-user457> to know if there is a solution to install properly cherry trail atom x5 z8350 (asus t102ha mini transformer).
<OvenWerks> studio-user457: why would that be an issue? I am not familiar with it, but if it has an atom in it it should run ok
<studio-user457> yes atom inside. i cannot turn my screen... and no graphic optimisation... no sound..
<studio-user457> i had to put nomodeset in grub, is it normal ?
<OvenWerks> studio-user457: That would be a 64bit cpu, so the 64bit version would work.
<OvenWerks> studio-user457: The one thing with the atom series is that the graphics is _not_ open
<studio-user457> not open ? not opensource ?
<OvenWerks> Right
<studio-user457> ok
<OvenWerks> Intel does not provide a linux driver for that processor
<OvenWerks> (not even a newer windows if I remember right)
<studio-user457> grrrr.. intel and microsoft are doing everything to keep linux working slowly... that's  pity
<OvenWerks> so there will not be graphics optimization
<OvenWerks> Normally intel graphics are the most linux friendly.
<studio-user457> otherwise  ubuntu studio is working well on my asus !
<OvenWerks> That was why I bought my atom MB
<OvenWerks> It seems that the atom systems have some of the best low latency performance too.
<studio-user457> ok.. So I should be happy with this tablet. What about sound ?
<OvenWerks> I would think so, still depends on the audio card used
<OvenWerks> studio-user457: I am tryng to remember what I had to do... I don't use that MB any more. But I think I had to tell it I was using two displays. The non-existant lcd as well as the vga both had to be enabled before I got a picture.
<OvenWerks> Then I could set the vga up to what the true resolution was.
<studio-user457> where can i change the resolution ?  is it Xorg configuration or diectly in the kerenl ?
<OvenWerks> there were some strange things when starting up with resolution changing from boot to login and the lcd size shoing up in the top left hand corner till the normal one covered it.
<OvenWerks> should be able to in the settings dialog->display
<studio-user457> i tried this way (dialog->display) but a cannot each rotation parameters.. which file am i supposed to edit to change screen option (resolution, ..)?
<OvenWerks> All these thing just talk to xrandr. So they are all xrandr commands.
<OvenWerks> xrandr is a commandline utility.
<OvenWerks> It is confusing to use... at least I found it so.
<studio-user457> i tried also xrandr... but is saving automatically the configuration ?4
<OvenWerks> if you can get xrandr to set things the way you want, just opening setup->display and switching anything back and forth should save it.... maybe just opening and closing it. That may be a question best asked in #xubuntu as some of the xfce devs are there or at least some of the people there know the devs :)
<studio-user457> i wil try it ! thanks for your support
<studio-user457> ;)
<OvenWerks> I try... mostly only the things I have had trouble with myself ...
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-13
<studio-user659> hi
<studio-user659> Can someone direct me in the right direction?
<cfhowlett> !details | studio-user659
<ubottu> studio-user659: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<studio-user659> i'm new to linux.  My friend has a nice linux box setup.... Dont know which distro....  But he has fire, water effects that come from his cursor and stuff.  Is that stuff possible in Ubuntu Studio.
<studio-user659> Other than that i'm thinking of installing ubuntu studio on my laptop.  Im trying it out on a live usb.
<studio-user659> Im upgrading from VISTA.. lol
<cfhowlett> studio-user659, possible, yes.  advisable?  probably not.  US is built on top of xubuntu.  Xubuntu is optimized for older and lower spec hardware.  sounds like your set up.
<cfhowlett> long story short, download the US .iso, make a USB, reboot your computer to the USB and test for yourself.
<studio-user659> How can i try those effects?
<cfhowlett> boot up and "try ubuntu" then test
<studio-user659> I am
<studio-user659>  == studio-user659 [48c621d3@gateway/web/freenode/ip.72.198.33.211] [06:30] ==  realname : ip72-198-33-211.ok.ok.cox.net/72.198.33.211 [06:30] ==  channels : #ubuntustudio [06:30] ==  server   : herbert.freenode.net [Webchat] [06:30] ==  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 0 minutes 11 seconds [connected: Tue Dec 13 06:20:12 2016] [06:30] == End of WHOIS
<cfhowlett>  8
<cfhowlett> down vote
<cfhowlett> 	
<cfhowlett> Xubuntu doesn't come with Compiz so no 3D effects out of the box, but turning on the Composite feature gives you many effects like transparency and shadows plus it allows you to use 3D programs like Docky...
<cfhowlett> To enable go to: Applications -> Settings -> XFCE Settings Manager
<cfhowlett> Then run: Window Manager Tweaks - Compositor (tab) and Enable
<cfhowlett> ...and from there play with the settings and fancify your desktop :)
<g_santos> Yo, Gustavo from Brazil here. I'm in no way a developer, but I find myself at home with two slipped discs and thought I should try and contribute some.
<g_santos> So, how does this work?
<krytarik> g_santos: Have a read of  http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/ , and hop into #ubuntustudio-devel.  Thanks for your interest!
<g_santos> Hopping outta here, then.
<g_santos> Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-14
<CoderEurope> hiya guys
<CoderEurope> Hiya guys
<CoderEurope> Hi there - anyone here ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-15
<CoderEurope> Hiya ! Anyone here ?
<moto> Hi!
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-16
<studio-user459> hio
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-17
<madsvivi> Hey, I'm looking to install Ubuntu Studio 16.10 on a laptop that I intend to use exclusively for music production. The System Requirements section here: (https://ubuntustudio.org/download/) says that I should probably have "at least 4GB [of RAM], as some applications us up a lot of [it]." The laptop in question has 3.8GiB of RAM. (The conventions around notating different sizes of "gigabytes" go over my head, so sorry if
<madsvivi> the way the unit's written doesn't actually matter.) If I use it for audio alone, and am careful not to have too many processes running at once, will I be alright with just the 3.8GiB? Or should I be looking for some extra RAM?
<madsvivi> The first part of that got trimmed I guess?
<cfhowlett> madsvivi, max ram is always a safe bet
<madsvivi> "I'm looking to install US 16.10 on an old laptop that I will use exclusively for music production."
<cfhowlett> you *can* run production with 4gb
<cfhowlett> we say
<cfhowlett> we saw
<madsvivi> Oh. I see it now, too. Must be my client acting strange, lmao
<madsvivi> So basically, I'd have an easier time if I bought some extra RAM, but if I went ahead as is it's (my funeral/probably fine)?
<cfhowlett> I had a 4gb system.  performance was adequate
<madsvivi> aiight, thank you very much!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<drmacro> I have three different PCs running UBS 16.04. jack (via qjackctl) runs fine on 2 of the three. The 3rd is a laptop and (though it did work at one point) now when I select the onboard sound and hit the start button in qjackctl the message window dumps a lot if info and then qjackctl hangs. The only way to get it out of this state is to use kill -9. (If I then restart it, it shows the connections, but, any sound is in slow-mo.) To try again have to kill -9 
<studio-user609> hello guy. ! i'm trying to instll ubuntu studio for 2 weeks on my asus atom z8350
<studio-user609> problem with black screen at startup...
<studio-user609> how could i setup grub and kernel resolution 1280x800
<studio-user609> ?
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-18
<studio-user340> Hi@all
<studio-user340> I try to get my BOSS RC-300 audio interface to work...but after days tryiing to fix my problem, I almos give up.
<studio-user340> Can somebody of you help me?
<studio-user340> It's already listet in aplay -l
<studio-user340> Karte 1: RC300 [RC-300], Gerät 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]   Sub-Geräte: 1/1   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<studio-user340> Is somebody her?
<studio-user340> here?
<kb> Hi guys. When I launch "Software" app it briefly appears, then disappears. It was giving a crash error, but now it does not.
<[CoD]LaW22> hi
<[CoD]LaW22> \list
<stargrazer> Hi, anybody active currently?
<stargrazer> My "software" app opens and then disappears. Used to give an error message, now it does not.
<stargrazer> when I try to open it, that is
<stargrazer> Oh!, now it opened fine! Some of the things I did "apt-get install software-center" to reinstall it, "apt-get update" followed by "apt-get dist-upgrade" followed by a reboot.
<stargrazer> I think one of those fixed it.
<OvenWerks> stargrazer: for what it's worth, I use synaptic for software installs or apt to install packages.
<stargrazer> I've never used synaptic.
<stargrazer> Will give it a try
<stargrazer> I find I use apt more often as well. It just sucks having something that seems critical like a software store not work on a distro I'd like to fall in love with
<OvenWerks> stargrazer: it is old, but it does tell you what packages are going to be installed and (more important) which packages need to be removed to make things work.
<stargrazer> It's my first time trying ubuntustudio, and I love the packages that are included in it by default. I play music, but I'm yet to dwelve deeply into the world of software synthesizers and the like. Ubuntustudio seems like candyland
<studio-user162> hi there! i am trying to recover grub with boot-repair tool. when I try to run it, it says I booted from UEFI so he needs a 100mb partition with boot flag. When I do that, it says now GPT detected, and that I need a BIOS - root partition... I dont know what to do...
<sirix> studio-user162: take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423723/
<bestofbillypaul> anyone know how to boot from usb using lubuntu?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-11
<studio-user593> boa  noite galera
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-12
<craigbass76> I'm having trouble changing the BPM in Hydrogen. I feel like I'm missing something very stupid...
<craigbass76> I double click on the tempo, change it to 90 or some such, and it immediately goes back to 120
<craigbass76> Now, I realize I'm a bass player, but 90 and 120 are two different animals. :)
<craigbass76> Oh, nevermind. Genius... When Ardour is running with jack, hydrogen is affected. :P
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-13
<guysoft42> hey , is there a way to get a hard realtime kernel on regular ubuntu?
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: pretty much build your own. Take a look through some of the PPAs though.
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, did that for raspberrypi, so I can. Just thought there was something that was tested
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, which PPAs?
<OvenWerks> Anything I can find seems to stop with 14.04
<OvenWerks> I can see wanting an RT for the R-pi, however I have done quite well with lowlatency so far (down to jackd at 16/2 with my ice1712 based interface)
<OvenWerks> USB based boxes are over 1ms regardless
<OvenWerks> In fact USB boxes will have different latency every time they are reconnected varying between 1 ms and 1 ms + buffer size
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, you mean its not good? 1ms sounds good
<guysoft42> how is the buffer sound?
<guysoft42> i mean how much?
<OvenWerks> guysoft42: 1 ms is ok, but the problem with USB is that it is not constant, One time the latency of the device will be 1ms and the next maybe 1.7ms for example. even with no settings changes
<guysoft42> um, so what about something over GPIO?
<OvenWerks> the buffer at 16/2 and 48khz is .7ms with 32/2 is 1.3ms and 64/2 is 3ish ms. not including interface internal time (mine is 1ms so at 16/2 the total one way time is 1.66ms or 3.3 for round trip
<OvenWerks> basically anything under 10ms from you hit the note till you hear it is ok.
<OvenWerks> All (reasonable) DAWs compensate for latency in such a way that it is not a problem so long as you use external monitoring.
<OvenWerks> for live use (softsynth, guitar effects etc.) latency matters.
<OvenWerks> As an example, I have found that I have trouble keeping time with the band at even a 30foot distance. I can hear that I am playing late by the time my sound gets to me... this is with no digital conversion, just analog
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, 30 feet would me a 27 ms delay
<guysoft42> just factoring speed of sound
<guysoft42> so I need to get the delay as low as 10ms?
<OvenWerks> for stage use yes
<guysoft42> I am gonna build this and test: https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/jack_latency_tests
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, well i am jamming at the moment, but I wanna try and get to that
<OvenWerks> It does depend on the instrument being played to some extent
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, electric violin, in the process of building that too
<OvenWerks> piano needs to be fast, pipe organ can be slower
<guysoft42> string instrument?
<OvenWerks> plucked is pretty percusive.
<guysoft42> Yes, there seems to be little information about bow instruments. I guess I'll have to build and test really
<OvenWerks> Just playing around with guitar through guitarix, 128/2 in jack seems to be ok.
<OvenWerks> even bowed instruments sometimes are played with sharp attack as in fiddle playing.
<OvenWerks> string pad kind of playing won't show up delay as much
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, googling around, there are i2c audio controllers for the Pi. that would remove the USB stack
<OvenWerks> i2c can use whatever buffering you want I guess
<OvenWerks> i2c would be interupting the cpu at every sample?
<guysoft42> http://shop.audioinjector.net/detail/sound_card/Stereo+Raspberry+pi+sound+card
<guysoft42> this one claims to have as low as  0.54 ms latency
<guysoft42> bounch here, some other perhaps: https://elinux.org/index.php?title=RPi_Expansion_Boards#Sound
<OvenWerks> so more than one sample.... .54ms seems an odd number of samples unless that is the interface delay
<OvenWerks> at 48khz 32 samples is .66ms and at 96k 32 samples is .33ms for example
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, perhaps. anyway,  i think ill call it a day. I'll start by building the usb testing rigg, and flash a pi and all, see how bad it ias with no optimization
<OvenWerks> I think the MOD code is open. youmight want to look there
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, i see. well, thanks, its really great taking small steps in this area and having someone with answers :)
<OvenWerks> http://moddevices.com/
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, oh, one question - my device is high Z. should i watch out for anything when it comes to sound cards?
<OvenWerks> depends on how high. A lot of the usb devices have an "instrument" plug that will handle a guitar.
<OvenWerks> I don't know about piezo though
<OvenWerks>  I use a fishman loudbox as my preamp for my mandolin
<guysoft42> OvenWerks, I heard that name before.
<guysoft42> This is the pickup i got: http://www.kksound.com/products/twinspot.php
<guysoft42> doesn't really say much beyond "high ohomic"
<OvenWerks> I have found that a pre designed for piezo pickups sounds much better than plugging into a sound board (mackie c1604 in this case)
<OvenWerks> Ya, those are piezo pickups and definately hiz. Mine sounds ok in the mixer, but a bit on the dead side. the hiz pre makes a difference for sure
<OvenWerks> the average electric guitar (also called hiz) is 10 to 20 kohms and so need 50 to 100 kohm input impedance
<OvenWerks> a piezo needs 10meg input impedance to really sound nice
<OvenWerks> That is why acousic guitars often have a built in preamp
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-14
<studio-SanyaGum> Hello 2 every 1 here
<studio-SanyaGum> Does Any1 write muzic with UbuntuStudio?
<studio-SanyaGum> Xfce is very nice
<studio-SanyaGum> alright i'll be back
<Sven__> Hi there, I got trouble starting ardour.
<Sven__> no, audacity
<Sven__> It doesn't start at all.
<Sven__> Ardour works fine, sorry.
<Sven__> Nobody there right now?
<sven_> hi. still no way to get audacity working,
<OvenWerks> sven_: Is ardour still running when you try Audacity?
<OvenWerks> Hmm, actually I guess Audacity doesn't try to open audio ports until playing or recording, so that is probably not it.
<OvenWerks> I can start, record and playback here. Using 16.04
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-17
<studio-user928> merci pour le nouveau ubuntu studio ces toujours aussi geniale
<studio-user928> et bonne fin de jours
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<studio-user928> thx bots
<rudziw> hello everyone, how can I install properly Presonus Audiobox USB device on fresh instalation Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<rudziw> https://www.presonus.com/products/audiobox-usb
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-10
<smeddy> hello?
<windowsrefund> ello
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-11
<qwebirc63266> hey all! so I changed my fstab, and my system won't boot. I'm trying to use my ubuntustudio installer to go in an fix the file, however my drive's encrypted, and it won't mount. my password is long (43 characters), and I'm thinking even though it mounts and whatnot with my normal setup, something is getting truncated somewhere, preventing me from mounting it
<studio-user803> hello
<studio-user803> i was trying to switch from my studio setup to ubuntu studio
<studio-user803> i finished installing it on my personal laptop to test everything out before i take the leap to move about 5 years of modificatoons over
<studio-user803> i am still using 12.04 on a custom iso build i made quite a while ago
<studio-user803> i had no idea ubuntu studio was still being supported let alone being used but i will stop spamming the irc and join the forims also
<studio-user803> have a good day guys
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-12
<M_aD> anyone aware that maximizing the window in ardour doesn't work on 18.10?
<studio-user730> posso avere aiuto per l'istallazione
<studio-user730> ????????????????????????????????????????
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-13
<Eickmeyer> M_aD: I was not aware since I do it all the time and it works, and I'm sure OvenWerks isn't having that problem either.
<M_aD> Eickmeyer: it seems to work after i hooked up a external monitor to the laptop. However, maximzing didn't work on the laptop screen itself. Fullscreen on the other hand does.
<jomi_> hi there
<jomi_> can anyone give me some advice on using kxstudio repos with ubuntu studio? would it be advisable to actiivate those repos in ubuntu studio 18.04 (no kxstudio repos for 18.10 existent) or will it probably lead to conflicts (e.g. jack vs jack2)? any experience with that?
<studio-user501> Hi Guys,newbie user to ubuntu studio and I am having an issue with no audio to headset. I have tried many suggestions from web searches but no luck
<studio-user501> I am using 18.10,
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-14
<studio-user630> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu 18.04, i like it!!! I have only one question, how is it possible that the "file manager" of a S.O. called ubuntustudio does not display the metadata of the multimedia file?
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-16
<heymanhew> Whatup all my ubustudio homies
<studio-user666> Hello there just going through the new install. I am a guitar player in a band and hoping I can get this studio thing set up without too much trouble. I have tried to use guitarix in conjunction with Qjack previosly with mixed results,seems a bit tricky. Hopefully I will be able to get things going.
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-09
<studiobot> wQuick was added by: wQuick
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-10
<AppAraat[m]> hi, is there a way to use a dark theme for `qjackctl` ?
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: it appears not. You could ask the author though.
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, is there otherwise something like `qjackctl` but for the CLI?
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: rncbc hangs out on #lad at least
<OvenWerks> like qjackctl in what way?
<OvenWerks> jack_control will start jack
<AppAraat[m]> oh, cool to know. Thanks.
<OvenWerks> jack_connect can connect one port to another
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp will list existing ports and with the -c option will show connections
<OvenWerks> jack-plumbing can use a file to make connetions when certain ports show up.
<OvenWerks> basically type jack and then tab a few times to get a list of all jack* commands
<OvenWerks> If you have not installed jack-tools, it gives a few more
<AppAraat[m]> ah, looks kinda messy but I'll take a look, thanks :)
<AppAraat[m]> most of them don't seem to have manpages :(
<OvenWerks> standard unix-y lots of tools that do only one thing kind of messy yes
<AppAraat[m]> I don't see any reason most of them could be integrated with the use of flags or subcommands, or at least be documented, but that's my first impression.
<AppAraat[m]> *could not
<OvenWerks> fully agree
<OvenWerks> I got more out of jack_control by trying to run it with no parameters than any documentation
<OvenWerks> many of them are python scripts BTW
<AppAraat[m]> oh hmm, yeah seems like `jack_control` is the big daddy.
<studiobot> AlFarsie13 was added by: AlFarsie13
<studiobot> AlFarsie13 was removed by: AlFarsie13
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-11
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I plugged in my DAC (Chord Mojo) and started JACK, but I can't control the volume of it by software. Either using `alsamixer` or `pavucontrol`. This is log output when I plugged it in: https://paste.debian.net/1120654/
<AppAraat[m]> (so only hardware volume controls work which are the buttons on the device itself)
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: Many USB (and perhaps other) devices do not have any software controls.
<AppAraat[m]> oh, hmm. Yeah someone recommended me to get a mixer somewhere in between JACK and ALSA. I'll have to look at how I can control it from the CLI so I can map those controls to my i3wm keybindings.
<OvenWerks> Ya, one of us needs to make such a mixer :)
<OvenWerks> There is jack mixer
<OvenWerks> but it is not cl controlable... so it would take a cli to jack midi to control it :P
<OvenWerks> jackminimix is osc controlable which may be easier as the ocs commands can be send from command line using oscsend
<AppAraat[m]> oh, interesting, interesting. These are all the pointers/// that I will do absolutely nothing with because knowing the lazy ass that I am, I'll just keep pushing buttons on my DAC :p
<AppAraat[m]> did I think this out loud? I did, didn't I? :p
<OvenWerks> Thats ok... it has been the same with making a jack output volume control... it will probably not get done anytime soon :)  For similar reasons
<OvenWerks> Thinking about it, a commandline interface is not that easy.
<OvenWerks> Something like osc control or dbus control really does make the most sense for that
<OvenWerks>  a wraper that is easier to use would be ok, something that just takes a value like 50 or +1 or something would be about right
<OvenWerks> but that still leaves the user with making their connetions manually to the mixer rather than the system outputs (which many apps do for you)
<OvenWerks> so it would be a disconnect and reconnect thing by hand.
<OvenWerks> A better way would be to change the alsa backend to include a volume control.
<AppAraat[m]> >so it would be a disconnect and reconnect thing by hand.
<AppAraat[m]> It's possible to save JACK sessions, right? Is that not something that can be done somewhat automatically?
<OvenWerks> jack-plumbing might do that too.
<AppAraat[m]> JACK has so...much...options :S
 * OvenWerks thinks options are good.
<corshmock> Hi OvenWerks
<corshmock> I've been trying to follow your model of installing different distros instead of vms.  Unfortunately, I haven't been having much luck :(
<OvenWerks> So are you going to tell me why? where you had trouble?
<OvenWerks> So far I have found it easier to test thing with more than one partition than with a VM... but then I have been doing it this way for so long (since the 90s) that I have had no reason to even try VMs
<corshmock> I start with ubuntu, create a partition for centos.  I go to install centos and I can't select the partition, so I wipe ubuntu.  I've tried it the other way round and I wipe centos.
<OvenWerks> when installing ubuntu you need to choose the something else option
<OvenWerks> so install centos first (though I am sure it has anoption to install alongside another os) and then you can choose what aprtition ubuntu is installed on.
<AppAraat[m]> what is that model of installing distros?
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: ??? I don't understand the question
<AppAraat[m]> corshmock said: "I've been trying to follow your model of installing different distros instead of vms"
 * OvenWerks wanders off to be with his wife for a bit
<AppAraat[m]> \o
<corshmock> centos doesn't seem to ubuntu and likewise ubuntu doesn't seem to see centos.  I've gone for the something else option.  Can't see a way to do it.
<corshmock> AppAraat[m]: OvenWerks is able to install different distros alongside each other
<AppAraat[m]> oh, like dual booting?
<corshmock> AppAraat[m]: correct!  Or more like multi booting
<AppAraat[m]> if so, then do note that choosing to encrypt (home folders) will make things a bit difficult.
<corshmock> I could do it no problem installing linux along side a windows installation
<corshmock> No encryption involved
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, you could start with a full disk for ubuntu, then when installing centos choose "install alongside ubuntu" and then resize it there in the installer?
<corshmock> No such option AppAraat[m]
<corshmock> They will see a windows install but not another Linux install for some reason
<AppAraat[m]> is GRUB installed on there?
<corshmock> No sign of grub
<corshmock> I think I'm going to have to go with vms
<AppAraat[m]> when you install a linux distro it always asks you if you want to install grub, it's a smart choice to do so. Could be it. Then again I haven't really bothered with dual booting myself.
<corshmock> If I saw an option to install grub I would certainly have selected it.  I've spent more time lately installing Linux.  I really don't believe grub has been an option.  I don't like the idea of installing vms on my Ubuntu install.  I wish OvenWerks could remote onto my laptop and install what I need :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-12
<OvenWerks> huh hes gone
<OvenWerks> There is an option to install grub in a certain place maybe not something to not install though
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: I believe corshmock was talking about the way I deal with testing new isos
<OvenWerks> I normally partition my disk as small chunk for swap (size of mem or so) then most of the disk as ext4 for home dirs and such. I then add two or more 20 to 40g partitions on the end where I install the actual OS.
<OvenWerks> I have never had trouble getting other linux' to show up in grub. It is pretty much automatic so long as both linux' use grub of some sort
<OvenWerks>  I even have a quite old version of slackware in here.
<lastebill1> only local ip addresses work.  Like 192.168.0.99
<lastebill1> ops, wrong channel, sure glad I wasn't sexting :D
<corshmock> Hey OvenWerks, I managed to get the dual boot working with Ubuntu Studio and Centos!
<hmc> would like help selecting a program to work with .mpg filesI
<hmc> I want to create a DVD with them.  I have many clips of grand children as they were growing up.  I want to make a DVD that transitions from one clip to the next by fading or flipping ing
<hmc> any suggestions?
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-13
<AppAraat[m]> corshmock: congrats! how did you make it work?
<AppAraat[m]> hmc: Kdenlive?
<AppAraat[m]> unrelated: How can I monitor ALSA for xruns? I found this (https://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/XRUN_Debug) but I think it's outdated since I don't have a `xrun_debug` where it should be.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: the alsa xruns are mintored by the application using alsa.
<OvenWerks> *monitored
<OvenWerks> (or not as the application sees fit)
<OvenWerks> xruns happen when the application doesn't deal with alsa in a timely manner
<AppAraat[m]> ah, so the xrun monitoring of JACK was simply because JACK was being an ALSA app in that case. Interesting.
<OvenWerks> yes
<AppAraat[m]> thought it had to do with ALSA (sometimes?) not being able to deal with hardware in a timely manner
<OvenWerks> alsa ends up being an API to allow alsa driven programs to access the hardware in a uniform manner.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah in terms of (abstraction?) layers I understand it goes something like: hardware <-> ALSA <-> ALSA apps (JACK, Bitwig Studio, PulseAudio etc.)
<AppAraat[m]> but mostly for pro audio it's something like: hardware <-> ALSA <-> JACK (ALSA app) <-> JACK apps (aka clients, like Bitwig Studio, PulseAudio, Ardour etc.)
<OvenWerks> It can be, but unless you really want to use external jack applications as synths or effects, most of them can tie directly to alsa and use plugins instead.
<OvenWerks> Ardour, for example, now recomends using alsa dirrect unless you wish to be able to hear desktop audio at the same time.
<OvenWerks> (or use a jack only synth or effect)
<OvenWerks> or tie to a sequncer
<AppAraat[m]> heh, didn't know about Ardour recommending doing stuff on ALSA directly. Interesting. Although if "desktop audio" is an ALSA app then it can just use dmix, no?
<AppAraat[m]> in which case it also obsoletes the need for JACK. So pretty much the "only" thing I need it for is having a soft mixer between JACK clients and JACK (for that audio interface that didn't support soft mixing lol)
<OvenWerks> audio interfaces don't do soft mixing for the most part, they generally have software controlled hw mixing.
<OvenWerks> The link from any pro-audio application to an audio device should not have a software mixer in between anyway.
<AppAraat[m]> ah I see, and some audio interfaces can lack even that, right?
<AppAraat[m]> oh, how so?
<OvenWerks> Many audio interfaces just have hw controls (knobs) instead.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah I guess mine does only have that
<OvenWerks> For profesional audio you want the exact audio that leaves the ADC coming into your application
<OvenWerks> Any level compensation should be done before th adc to prevent clipping
<AppAraat[m]> That's in case of recording? Does soft mixing / volume control do anything destructive to the digital audio? Thought that was just volume adjustment.
<OvenWerks> your application should take care of that and deal with any latency that step adds.
<OvenWerks> Having a level control on the output is less of a problem for long as you have no outboard audio equipment that feeds audio back in to your application
<OvenWerks> some people use external analog effects because they like the sound
<AppAraat[m]> in case of external fx, what does it matter whether output is adjusted as long as its compensated back at the input stage?
<OvenWerks> you loose headroom
<OvenWerks> loose headroom = starting with 24 bit audio and ending up with 14 bit audio (as an example)
<AppAraat[m]> hmm I see
<OvenWerks> Better to use analog level changes after DAC and before ADC
<AppAraat[m]> that would make the most sense yeah
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-14
<olafelch> is there someone who can help me? Studio has always updated, but his time I get a message that 19.10 is available and do I want to upgrade.  I click on yes, but then nothing happens.  Not sure what other information I need to provide, but if someone can point me in the right direction, I'd be grateful!
<fluteGuy> Hello people
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-15
<domsol> Hi, I'm in the middle of ubuntu studio instaling. And I have a problem with mouse. It is very slowly. I checked mouse setting and there is everything OK.
<domsol> Is it because of the installing process?
<studiobot> <reesepolilla> what is your hardware spacifications?
<domsol> Are You asking about my mouse?
<studiobot> <reesepolilla> in general
<AppAraat[m]> domsol: I would guess among other things, yes.
<studiobot> <reesepolilla> do you know?
